# Faith, hope, trust, and Pixie Dust!



## KPeveler

Since we have seen far too many disappointing, upsetting, sad, and even offensive (at times) threads recently centering around disability, scooters, wheelchairs, GACs, and Disney, I thought perhaps we should create a thread of happy, wondering, or once-in-a-lifetime experiences Disney has created for disabled or ill guests be being so accessible and accommodating.

I know once a CM told a story of a young autistic girl, previously non-verbal, who spoke for the very first time in Turtle Talk with Crush, and the CMs at the attraction cleared out the theatre and allowed the girl a while of speaking with Crush, all by herself, while her mother bawled (happily) at the entrance of the theatre...

I know all of us here have great stories we could tell of the magic Disney has created for all of us.

This thread is NOT going to be a debate of Disney policy, it will not be a debate of any kind.  I was just hoping to make clear to everyone that while there are negative people and situations out there, Disney is a magical place for us all!

So, what are your favorite stories of the pixie dust Disney created for you/your child/your family member that could never happen anywhere else?

Here is mine: Before I required a wheelchair at Disney, I was watching the Dapper Dans sing while standing next to a young girl in a wheelchair on a Make A Wish trip (she was wearing a button).  She was wearing a hat, adn did not seem to have hair under it, so my best guess was that she was fighting cancer.  Well the Dapper Dans went and kneeled next to her and sang "When you Wish Upon A Star" just for her.  Needless to say, she was absolutely glowing (my guess is she was about 6 or 7 years old), and everyone in the crowd was bawling.  It was then I realized just how magical Disney could really be!  

Again, PLEASE do not make this a commentary on other park's possibly-lacking policies, or what Disney does wrong, or anything negative.  I want to have a place to point the next time someone says something negative about disability at disney, and be able to say "look at all those wonderful stories!"


----------



## LolaCola

I love the idea of this thread! 

I don't have any stories to share about visiting Disney though.

My daughter does love watching the dvds, the re-releases in theaters and she used to love visiting the Disney store here, before it closed.

I am looking forward to reading what others may share here.


----------



## Talking Hands

I think one of my most magical moments at Disney was at Festival of the Lion King at Animal Kingdom.  I had gone to watch my daughter's friend perform and I was placed in the section where the interpreters work.  I did not know that the show was interpreted.  I was so amazed and shocked.  I understood every word of the show because of the visual support that the interpreters provided.  I hadn't realized that I was missing so much.
THank you Angela and Vince.  You made my day and I realized that I indeed had a hearing loss that I needed to deal with.


----------



## SueM in MN

I think this is a great idea!
I can't post a story right now because of being at work and beingon my iPod with only a little power left. I am looking forward to to reading more and writing a story or two when I get home


----------



## angelbearmom

4 years ago I was at DW with my ds and friend and her dd both of whom were/are in wheelchairs. As soon as we got into DHs (then MGM) a cast member came over and asked if our kids would like to see the characters. She then took us around to each of them; I know this would bring criticism from many but I really appreciated it. My ds has a very limited attention span and needs to be close up to people to notice them. He actually was quite tired of seeing characters by the end. My greatest memory was of him and Jasmine; I have a picture of him reaching out to her. It looks like hes reaching for the front of her dress-he was actually trying to grab her necklace. I also have a pic of him with a lipstick kiss on his cheek. Then during the parade in the afternoon, she yelled out hi to him. He thought that was pretty cool. He's now much more alert and aware so I'm looking forward to seeing him interact with the characters this time. We certainly don't expect the same treatment this time but know our trip will be magical.


----------



## livndisney

On my daughters first trip to Disney, we went to MK. I had no idea how she would react to anything, characters included. I figured if we could make it up Main Street without a tantrum, I would consider it a sucess. We made it all the way to Toontoon and got in line to meet Mickey. I was scared, not knowing what was going to happen. We were the last ones into the room where Mickey was. My DD was watching him, I kept thinking we would have to make a quick exit. All the other families had their turn and left. Mickey looked at my DD, I explained this was her first experience. Mickey knelt down in front of her and held out his hand. My DD took it and just starting RAMBLING on and on (I have no idea what she was saying LOL), but every now and then she would say "Lub Mickey". Everyone in the room was in tears. It was so sweet! She went on for a good 10 minutes(I got the feeling she was complaining about me )  and Mickey just sat and listened to her. I tried to head her to the exit, and the CM stopped me. He shut down the room and told me to "take as long as I needed". Mickey gave me a "thumbs up" as well.  Other CM's would come into the room and listen for a few minutes and leave with tears in their eyes. Mickey sat and "listened" to her for 45 minutes! She hugged him over and over and said "Thank you Mickey". She looked at me and said "LUB MICKEY", went back for one more hug and she was ready to go.


----------



## pilgrimr

Our magical moment was about 2  years ago.  We went with our DS(4 at time) is moderately autistic and DD (age 2).  We were waiting in line for the Character connection at Epcot.  We told the CM at the entrance that our son was autistic to explain his actions (He loves the mouth and eys of the characters) and that it takes a while to get him to smile to the camera.  When we went in she told the other cm the situation and stopped the line behind us.  All of the characters and cm where told quitely the situation.  They all played with DS and DD.  We also did not feel pressure to move to the next character.  The kids really enjoyed it and at one point Chip and Dale were wrestling with DS.  

We did not expect or demand the special treatment, so it was very nice that they treated my son that way.  That was our first trip as our family and since then we have become Disney Fans to the extent that we just joined DVC.  We know that at WDW our children will have a good time and we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## minkydog

One of the nicest things we experienced was at the castle. We were waiting to be seated and the saxophone quartet was playing Disney tunes. Christian loves music, so he was flapping and waggling his head, looking most handicapped. Cinderella came out and all the kidlets ran over to see her. We kept Christian with us because...well, he drools and shrieks and sometimes other people get turned off. 

When all the kids were gone, Cinderella walked over and just quietly sat down next to Christian. He couldn't look at her, but he would cut his eyes at her occasionally. She spoke to him softly, but did not try to touch him. In a few minutes, Christian reached over and stroked her satiny-gloved hand. Then he leaned his head over on her shoulder, still not looking at her.  And she let him sit that way, Christian rubbing her arm, his head on her shoulder, for at least 10 minutes until he was ready to move on. There was not a dry eye in the house.


----------



## swimlib

My favorite magical moment was when on an especially hot day about 15 years ago, when Splash Mtn first opened. my mom and I took my sister on it, and we weren't really sure if she would like the ride. After the big drop, my sister would not stop laughing and smiling.

When we reached the part where you get off, the CMs  asked if we enjoyed the ride and my sister looked at one of them in the eye (which is close to a miracle with the head shaking) and smiled broadly.Without another word, the CMs just sent us around again. That was one of the nicest moments we have ever had.


----------



## mgilmer

I swore I would not tear up today but you all made me a liar after reading this thread.


----------



## monkeysmamma

We used our stroller as a wheelchair for my 4 year old on our last trip.  He has autism and an immune disease that tires him out quite easily.  He positively loved the Buzz Lightyear ride, and we probably rode it 10 times or more each day we were at MK.  As we'd veer off the line for the wheelchair boarding, he'd start kicking his legs and waving his arms.  Once when we got to the boading area, he bounced out of the stroller.  The CM looked surprised, and I almost cried.  He was sooo excited.  

We've been back from WDW for almost 2 months.  In that time we've learned DS probably has a degenerative neuromuscular disorder.  He's lost a lot of strength, and the neurologist has ordered a wheelchair for him.  He's tired all the time and losing skills.  It's devastating, and I thank God we did the trip.  I think that was the last time I saw him so energized and happy.  That mental picture of him bounding out of the stroller loops through my head everyday.


----------



## khomer504

livndisney said:


> On my daughters first trip to Disney, we went to MK. I had no idea how she would react to anything, characters included. I figured if we could make it up Main Street without a tantrum, I would consider it a sucess. We made it all the way to Toontoon and got in line to meet Mickey. I was scared, not knowing what was going to happen. We were the last ones into the room where Mickey was. My DD was watching him, I kept thinking we would have to make a quick exit. All the other families had their turn and left. Mickey looked at my DD, I explained this was her first experience. Mickey knelt down in front of her and held out his hand. My DD took it and just starting RAMBLING on and on (I have no idea what she was saying LOL), but every now and then she would say "Lub Mickey". Everyone in the room was in tears. It was so sweet! She went on for a good 10 minutes(I got the feeling she was complaining about me )  and Mickey just sat and listened to her. I tried to head her to the exit, and the CM stopped me. He shut down the room and told me to "take as long as I needed". Mickey gave me a "thumbs up" as well.  Other CM's would come into the room and listen for a few minutes and leave with tears in their eyes. Mickey sat and "listened" to her for 45 minutes! She hugged him over and over and said "Thank you Mickey". She looked at me and said "LUB MICKEY", went back for one more hug and she was ready to go.



Oh my goodness, I just started reading this thread and I'm already balling.  What a fabulous experience!  I have nothing to share, as we are taking our first family trip next month... but it gives me such joy and hope to read these amazing stories.  Thank you so much for sharing!

I'm off to read the rest... and probably cry a lot more!  

Karen


----------



## Bill_Lin

Kpeveler, you did a great thing starting this thread.  There is so much MORE positive than negative about WDW and disabilities.

Those of us who are wish trippers (Wish Trippers Unite! thread) are trying to find more ways to say big thank yous to Disney and all the CMs for what they do for us.

Bill


----------



## SereneOne

I have a couple to share, but right now I have a couple tears streaming down my face, I am so moved. Thank you all for sharing what makes Disney truly magical.


----------



## OneLittleSpark

Thank you K!! This is a wonderful idea for a thread, and has made me both  and  (in a good way) at the same time! 

I can't really think of any specific stories off the top of my head, but one of the millions of reasons I love Disney so much, is that when I'm there, I can forget about the Fibro for a while. The sunshine and happiness eases the pain, and the wonderful accessibility of the place means I don't have to think about the wheelchair as much - I can just go where I want and know I'll be able get the wheelchair there!

Ooh! Thought of a story!! When my mother and I were there in September, we met a lovely family while waiting for the light parade. They were a couple taking their Autistic niece (about 5 years old) to WDW, to give her mother some R&R time back home. Apparently they take her once or twice a year, and every time she went, she passed some wonderful milestone (as I know a lot of others here have reported, too). Anyway, while we were waiting, she was very quiet and reserved, entertaining herself by drawing in a notebook. She did eye up the decorations on my wheelchair, but didn't interact with me about them. 
As soon as the parade started, though, she lit up more than the floats! She was bouncing in her stroller, waving at all of the characters, pointing them out to her Aunt and Uncle. The characters played right up to this, with almost all of them waving right at her or blowing kisses. A lot of the walking characters came up to her, and she let them ruffle her hair or shake her hand. I found myself watching her, almost as much as I was the parade! It was as though she was suddenly a different child from the quiet, reticent little girl she had been, before the parade started. It was a lovely reminder that magic really does exist, and that they really do hand-craft it in Disney!


----------



## Ppufi

One of my magical experiences was when I went to the Character Connection in EPCOT.  While I was standing in line with my mum and sister, a CM came over and talked to us.  He noticed my MAW and GKTW buttons, and immediately brought us to the front of the line. He stopped everyone else from coming in and pulled my sister and I into the center of the room and posed us with all the characters together.  Then, we got to see the characters one at a time.  It was truly magical to be fawned over by the characters.

all the characters we saw we wonderful to me.


----------



## SueM in MN

All I can say so far is          

My youngest DD who has disabilities is 23 and has been to WDW at least once for every year of her life (sometimes twice!). We've had many magical moments over the years and it's hard to pick one to post - I'll pick an early one and let other people post some more stories before I post another.

We went to WDW for the first time when my youngest DD was 11 months old. She was a cute baby with dimples and smiles for everyone - enticing strangers to come just to interact with her. In a place filled with small children, that was a pretty special skill! 
People consistently said how cute she was (which was nice) and guessed her correct age, but usually asked how premature she had been (which was not nice and really made me think, since she had been a tiny girl at birth, but was actually 2 weeks late). 
Our second trip, when youngest DD was about 32 months old was a low point in my life. 
Between the 2 trips, we had gotten a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy with so much spasticity that at her first orthopedic evaluation, the doctor wanted to perform surgery right away (at 20 months) because her hips were so tight he was sure the muscles would pull the leg bones out of her hip sockets. That just about scared us out of our wits. 
Luckily, later in the team meeting that day, we saw the neurologist who read his notes and called him back in to see DD, who at that time was hypotonic (loose like a rag doll). Both doctors said they had never seen a child with so much variation in muscle tone before. Because of that sort of thing, no one could give us a very good idea of what the future would bring.
The neurologist thought that DD was probably 'normal' in her cognitive development, but we had Early Childhood teachers who kept working on things DD had mastered months before. _They_ gave us a very different picture of what the future might be. 

As we set out on our 2nd trip to WDW, we had:

acquired a wheelchair that weighed quite a bit more than the tiny little girl who sat in it.
come to the realization that if DD spoke, she would probably be very difficult to understand because of how her CP affected the muscles of her mouth, tongue and throat.
been told to find a new provider by the family day care provider who had taken care of DD since she was 4 months old (she said she didn't want to "get attached to DD and then maybe she would die" - to be fair, she had a DD with Cystic Fibrosis and was very overwhelmed with her care).
gotten negative reports from the Early Childhood teachers (although it was hard to take them seriously when they spent their time chasing my crawling DD around, trying to get her to grab a washcloth off a toy and go  "Ohh" when she regularly crawled over to a cabinet in the kitchen, opened the door and looked over the pictures on the packages of cookies and crackers before deciding which one to tear open for the food inside).
been taught a list of stretching and flexibility exercises by her OT and PT (who were great). We had to somehow fit those into our day of touring

Our first day was MK and we expected wonderful things there. During our first trip at 11 months, DD was a good baby, quiet, smiley and observant. We figured at 2 1/2 she would love MK with all the music and colors and activity. 

Boy, were we wrong. 
She hated everything. 
Snow White's Scary Adventures scared my oldest DD, so of course, youngest DD was scared too.
She didn't like the motion of things like Dumbo.
She didn't like the drop in Pirates (although she didn't mind the dark). She didn't like the music and spent the ride with her thumb in her mouth to comfort herself (something we saw a lot of).
The worst was at Small World, where she not only had her thumb in her mouth, but also somehow arranged her arms so that she could cover her eyes and ears at the same time as she sucked her thumb - plus, she twirled her hair in her fingers. (Although, I had to admire the mastery of her fine motor deficits it took for her to do that!) 
I felt very depressed, thinking my DD did not even have the attention needed for the short things aimed at entertaining children - how would she get along in life?
We left MK feeling low and expected the same for our visit to Epcot. In fact, we expected worse, because Epcot had much longer rides, aimed at older kids and adults.

But, we were soooooo wrong. 

Our first ride was Spaceship Earth and she not only didn't suck her thumb, she paid attention to what was happening in the ride. It seemed like the ride car turning to face each scene, with the rest of the surroundings dark was much easier for her than the 
constant and varying STIMULATION of the MK was.
When we got to the 'top' of the globe at Spaceship Earth and the song, Tomorrow's Child began, I started bawling   (this version has the song, but the pictures and narration are from the next version of the attraction).

It seemed like everything about that song was being sung just for me. The music was beautiful and the words were hopeful. That song made me feel like there _was_ a bright future for my youngest DD that had not been there the day before.

Over and over that day at Epcot, we saw glimpses of the _potential_ DD had. The child who did not have the attention for the short things at MK was thoroughly enjoying the long attractions at Ecpot.
Many of the attractions that gave us hope that day are gone, only entries on pages like WaltDatedWorld. and on old youtube videos.
Most of the things we saw that day that gave us such hope no longer exist:
Horizons
World of Motion
Journey into Imagination (the first Imagination)
Kitchen Kabaret (my little girls thought Bonnie Appetite was real, worried about her 'mealtime blues' and both _needed_ a Kitchen Kabaret placemat)
The original Universe of Energy with what my DD signed the 'round' song when she learned some signs a few months later (listen and you will see why)

Even now, as I am watching youtube videos to find ones to post, youngest DD is listening in the other room, occasionally laughing or signing something to me. 
We left our second trip to WDW with precious little sparks of hope and imagination. 
I have bittersweet memories of our second WDW trip; the euphoria and hope of that trip were replaced with not so positive progress, but progress nevertheless. Our DD's present is not as bright as her future looked on that long ago trip, but she has surpassed a lot of the bad prognosis we were given. She is most of the time happy, knows what she wants and although she doesn't have spoken language, she uses her 'body language' in very ingenious and effective ways.
Sometimes our world gets us down and we _really, REALLY,*REALLY*_ need our dose of Disney Magic. 

That's why we keep going back.


----------



## angelbearmom

I've already shared about my ds visit to DW a few years ago but would now like to share my experience with dd. We went to DL 10 years ago with MAW.  DD was severely disabled, mostly blind and supposedly unaware of her surroundings as she had almost no brain. When we first talked about getting her a wish her original pediatrician had said she'd get nothing out of it, get sick and no one would want to treat her. We later got a new ped and one of the first things I asked him was if he'd support her going to DL. He knew that I knew that yes she could get sick but she might not. I'd done a bit of traveling with her and found that she was often jumpy on the first day of a trip. So we scheduled nothing for our first day. Well, there was no jumpiness what so ever and the minute she saw the DL sign she lit up (supposedly blind child) and was as happy as could be every minute we were there. She knew exactly where she was. My best memory of the trip was a private meeting with Mickey. We'd been out late to see Fantasmic the night before and dd was mad at having been woken up. MM was trying to get her to smile and she refused. He then took off the brakes on her wc and started dancing with her in her chair. She finally gave him a huge smile. 

Our trip was truly magical. She died almost exactly 2 years later


----------



## SueM in MN

angelbearmom said:


> Our trip was truly magical. She died almost exactly 2 years later


----------



## Bill_Lin

For more pixie dust, read my TR, but I want to say this.  Our Princess was born with a virulent form of cancer that had killed her half-sister and at least one person in every generation of her maternal line.  She advance to stage 4 cancer before her many surgeries and chemo.  But there is good news.

Our little Sugar Baby is still living the magic of her Wish Trip last September.  She got to fulfill her dream of meeting Cinderella by having brunch in the Castle, thanks to CM Jeff who made the last minuter arrangements THAT day.  She was so thrilled with all of the love and support and red carpet treatment by CMs in all 4 parks.  She got to do all the rides on her list, and believed in ALL the magic 100%.  She danced in the Lion King Festival.

About 2 weeks after we got back we got the news that she was 100% cancer free and officially in remission.  This may sound weird but I believe that the Pixie Dust of CMs helps heal.  Think about that for a moment.


Thank you is far too little to say.


----------



## Robin+5

I love reading these stories!!!  I have pulled out the box of tissues many times.  I hope to report on all the pixie dust from our trip next month!!!  

Bill-- thanks sooo much for all of your information.  It has been wonderful in helping us plan our trip.  You are truly a gem   .  Thank God that your little angel is in remission    

Robin


----------



## Minnie&Nana




----------



## OneLittleSpark

Bill_Lin said:


> About 2 weeks after we got back we got the news that she was 100% cancer free and officially in remission.  This may sound weird but I believe that the Pixie Dust of CMs helps heal.  Think about that for a moment.
> 
> 
> Thank you is far too little to say.



I don't think that sounds in the slightest bit weird; I think that the joy and magic of Disney really can help to make miracles happen. All of the stories here are evidence of that magic, and our stories are just a drop in the ocean, compared to the millions of others out there whom Disney has touched. 

Hugs to all of you wonderful people , and HUGE amounts of Disney magic to each and every one of you


----------



## Camster0307

What a beautiful thread! Positively strenghtens my belief in the magic of Disney!ixiedust:

The biggest reason I bougth into the DVC was because of the way my DD was treated during our very first trip to WDW in 1998. We left a world that excxluded my DD from many things because of her disabilities and entered the truly magical world of Disney - a place that made sure to *include* her as much as possible and feel like the truly special child she is!  During that first trip, DD was invited to participate in the Lion King show; "danced" with Minnie during the MK parade; and had Pooh push her around the toy store in the UK pavilion in Epcot! This was truly a place I wanted to come back to time and time again.

One magical story that really sticks out in mind happened in 2001 - my special needs DD was 7 and younger DD was 5. We were fortunate enough to visit WDW twice that year. We first went in June and were seated at the Tarzan Rocks show at AK - up front in the handicap seating, to the right of the stage. My DD absolutely loved the music to this movie, so the show was one of her faves; she's non-verbal and has no voluntary movement but her eyes just widen when she hears the songs. Since she can't move, her sister usually takes her hands and claps with her or swings them like they were dancing. They would have their own private little dance party during this show - it was so cute. Fast forward to Dec. of that same year - and we're seated in the same place for the show. I commented to DD that it was the same singers we had seen in June. Well, the show started and my girls were once again having their little dance party. At some point during the show, I notice the lead singer making some hand movements in our direction: he was pointing to his eye, then his head, then at my daughters. It took me awhile to figure it out, but he was saying to us "I remember you!" After the show, a CM came up to us and told us that there was some people backstage that wanted to meet us. When we got there, the lead singer had gathered some characters from the show to meet with us. He told me that he had remembered my daughters from a few months earlier and was touched by how sweet they were together. He just wanted to meet us and tell us what a wonderful family we were! I just couldn't believe he remembered us from June! My DDs were thrilled to have their own meet and greet with the cast!

One of the many reasons why I love that place!


----------



## Robin+5

Hey Minnie&Nana... I just noticed your countdown on your message.  We will be there at the same time     What are your trip dates?  Where are you staying??

Robin


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Hi, Robin!

We are sort of former neighbors as we are  from Boston - adjusting to NC 

We will be there August 16 - 20 at the GF this time, but we were booked at  CBR - it's a wonderful resort! Have you been in touch with Disney special needs dept? They are so wonderful and helpful!

They blocked a ground floor corner room for us at CBR in Martinique 22 - which is not too far from Old Port Royale - if MAW has not booked you in a preferred location building 22 is right next to preferred, on the 1st bus stop and right at the beach and quiet pool for the village.

God bless your family - life certainly sent you a curve ball unexpectedly, but you sound like a family who knows how to find joy even in challenges...(as do so many of the families on the DisAbilities Board....)

Sometimes I wonder if God blesses us in ways that seem anything but a blessing...and then we come to find more blessings than we ever thought possible. Blessings in the midst of darkness - but the iniital darkness seems to manage to radiate light as well.

Sorry to go on...anyway, I hope we run into one another in Disney..I would love to meet Nathan _and_ his family. 

Have a magical visit!!


----------



## Bill_Lin

It is nice to hear from you again Camster.  What a beautiful story you shared.  Thank you,

Bill


----------



## Robin+5

what a small world.  what are the chances of finding someone that is going to WDW at the ame time as us and then staying at the same resort.   

thank you for your kind words  

Robin


----------



## Camster0307

Bill_Lin said:


> It is nice to hear from you again Camster.  What a beautiful story you shared.  Thank you,
> 
> Bill



Oh, I'm still around! If I'm not on a Disney trip, I'm planning one! 

Glad to hear things are well with your family!


----------



## lovetoscrap

What absolutely beautiful stories.  Non Disney lovers just don't "get" that there is so much magic and that is what keeps people like us going back year after year.

I have a "fun" story, not really magic and it involves me not kids but it was absolutely one of the highlights of our DIS Gals trip last year and shows how it is the CM's that make so much fun.

I have told this story several times on this board--it is the story of my photo in my siggy.  

This was my first trip in an ECV and getting on and off the busses was an experience.  I am a terrible driver to begin with, but parallel parking, backing up etc was just a nightmare.  But I was better at it than some so we just did the best we could.  I HATED the lift busses.  They just scared the dickens out of me.  Having to back up, then the shaking and movement of the lift was not a comfortable feeling.  

On this particular trip I was getting off the bus and as I pulled onto the lift my friends were laughing at me since they knew I hated the lifts.  I said to the bus driver "This is the scariest ride here-- worse than Tower of Terror!"  

The lift starts to lower, then jerks to a stop and goes back up. 

Then jerks to a stop and starts to go back down. 

I turn to look at the bus driver and he is  !  Yep, he has created the first Tower of Terror w/c lift!!!  

So, nothing else to do but put my hands up and scream in terror!  He took me up and down a few more times and my friends and I were just       I am so glad someone got the great picture and it has been one of the funniest memories of that trip!  And the lifts didn't seem quite so bad after that


----------



## Twende

This thread needs a tissue warning!  I am sitting here with a smile on my tear soaked face!

What wonderful stories all around.  They each tug on one's heart!


Lovetoscrap   I enjoyed your story and your photo is top notch!

Disney has been so wonderful to my parents.  They become healthy youngsters when they are there.  All the sickness and trials are gone and fun and happiness takes their place.

It is so much work to get them there but so worth it to see them enjoying themselves.


----------



## GoofyDoo

What wonderful stories!!! I love the one about the W/C "Tower of Terror"--that is hilarious. What a cool driver!! I don't have any personal stories yet, but we will be going on my son's Make-A-Wish trip at the end of the month, and I'm sure I'll have a few tales to tell afterwards. I do know that every vacation my grandparents ever went on during my lifetime was to Florida, and they always made a stop at Disney World whether they had kids with them or not (usually they didn't). My grandfather's been gone now for almost twenty years, and my grandma is now eighty-nine and nearing the end of her life. My first time to visit WDW was with her, and I know I will always think of her each time I go there for the rest of my life.


----------



## freepixie

Wow! These stories are just so moving and wonderful - what a terrific thread!!

I have no specific stories myself. However this year we saw so many special children receiving the special magic of Disney! 

And I have to give parents major kudos for bringing their very special little ones (and not-so-little ones) to Disney, and to make their dreams come true!! I know you all have a special place reserved in heaven, because you are truly angels to your kiddos!


----------



## bex271

these are great stories and we can't wait to disney with ds to let him experience the magic that is disney.  It'll be his first trip.  This has started my day off with many smiles and happy tears. Thank you for starting this wonderful thread

becca


----------



## kaffinito

I love reading these stories!  What a good idea for a thread!  

We had several wonderful things happen for us while we were there last year.  My ASD DS 16 had some independence and loved it, and my youngest who was a "clingon" and afraid of his own shadow had several breakthroughs through the "magic".  My favorite part was when we went to see the Pirate Tutorial over by POTC.  My youngest (ASD) loves pirates, so we had to go see the show and of course he was wearing one of his pirate bandannas.  Well, he was picked first to help stand on the rope to mark the show area, and then, when Captain Jack came over to choose the kids, he not only kissed my hand love but he said that John looked just like a real pirate and again chose him first!  

John was in heaven, and when the other kids were done sparring with the first mate, Captian Jack called John over and had him spar with him!  John lunged at him with his little "sword", Captian Jack jumped back, and the crowd applauded.   After that, John even went to the bathroom by himself, (in the Ladies room so I could monitor him, but still), and was a much more brave boy.  It was great!!   

Keep the stores coming please, this is so cool to read something positive!


----------



## Moosysmom

A friend sent me this thread and I had to add:
I'm a CM at WDW and was working with the Princess' in their room in toon town.  It was a bad day for me as I had just put my dog Katie (aka Moose), down.  There was a young man with MAW who came into my room and stopped to visit with Princess Aurora.  You could just tell he was so excited (he was non-verbal), they were taking pictures and Aurora was just wonderful.  His mother came up to me and told me it was his first smile in years.  I was crying my eyes out, after trying not to all day.  That's when I knew that WDW was such a special place.  Also, last nite, I received a call from a mom who's son is autistic and he wanted to call for the wake up call.  She told me what time, not knowing what he was going to say and well, I let my call time be forgotten, I was able to hold a wonderful conversation with this young man for a few extra minutes that brought me to tears last nite.  I told him I would have Mickey call him in the morning to wake him up.  He was pretty excited about that.  It's so wonderful to be able to make magic behind the scenes.

Keep the wonderful stories going.  For all the bad I hear about, this makes me feel so good to be a CM.

Lynn
Moosysmom


----------



## Camster0307

Moosysmom said:


> A friend sent me this thread and I had to add:
> I'm a CM at WDW and was working with the Princess' in their room in toon town.  It was a bad day for me as I had just put my dog Katie (aka Moose), down.  There was a young man with MAW who came into my room and stopped to visit with Princess Aurora.  You could just tell he was so excited (he was non-verbal), they were taking pictures and Aurora was just wonderful.  His mother came up to me and told me it was his first smile in years.  I was crying my eyes out, after trying not to all day.  That's when I knew that WDW was such a special place.  Also, last nite, I received a call from a mom who's son is autistic and he wanted to call for the wake up call.  She told me what time, not knowing what he was going to say and well, I let my call time be forgotten, I was able to hold a wonderful conversation with this young man for a few extra minutes that brought me to tears last nite.  I told him I would have Mickey call him in the morning to wake him up.  He was pretty excited about that.  It's so wonderful to be able to make magic behind the scenes.
> 
> Keep the wonderful stories going.  For all the bad I hear about, this makes me feel so good to be a CM.
> 
> Lynn
> Moosysmom



Thanks for helping to make the magic for all of us, Lynn!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Moosysmom said:


> A friend sent me this thread and I had to add:
> I'm a CM at WDW and was working with the Princess' in their room in toon town. It was a bad day for me as I had just put my dog Katie (aka Moose), down. There was a young man with MAW who came into my room and stopped to visit with Princess Aurora. You could just tell he was so excited (he was non-verbal), they were taking pictures and Aurora was just wonderful. His mother came up to me and told me it was his first smile in years. I was crying my eyes out, after trying not to all day. That's when I knew that WDW was such a special place. Also, last nite, I received a call from a mom who's son is autistic and he wanted to call for the wake up call. She told me what time, not knowing what he was going to say and well, I let my call time be forgotten, I was able to hold a wonderful conversation with this young man for a few extra minutes that brought me to tears last nite. I told him I would have Mickey call him in the morning to wake him up. He was pretty excited about that. It's so wonderful to be able to make magic behind the scenes.
> 
> Keep the wonderful stories going. For all the bad I hear about, this makes me feel so good to be a CM.
> 
> Lynn
> Moosysmom


 
I am honored to be Lynn's friend.


----------



## shermomof5

When we were there in October, we were in AK when we were approached by the Talking Garbage Can.  My DS 12 who was in a power chair thought this was pretty cool.  The Garbage can asked my son if he wanted to race.  The Garbage can spent 10 minutes talking to my son and humiliating my husband.  They raced at least 10 times though an open court yard. My son talked to the garbage can the whole time( getting a few words out of him is tough at times) We are heading back Aug 16-31 and the first thing my son wants to see is the talking garbage can.  Can hardly wait


----------



## plummer925

I just want to say God bless you all - you made me smile, and cry!, today.  Thank you!


----------



## SereneOne

Moosysmom said:


> A friend sent me this thread and I had to add:
> I'm a CM at WDW and was working with the Princess' in their room in toon town.  It was a bad day for me as I had just put my dog Katie (aka Moose), down.  There was a young man with MAW who came into my room and stopped to visit with Princess Aurora.  You could just tell he was so excited (he was non-verbal), they were taking pictures and Aurora was just wonderful.  His mother came up to me and told me it was his first smile in years.  I was crying my eyes out, after trying not to all day.  That's when I knew that WDW was such a special place.  Also, last nite, I received a call from a mom who's son is autistic and he wanted to call for the wake up call.  She told me what time, not knowing what he was going to say and well, I let my call time be forgotten, I was able to hold a wonderful conversation with this young man for a few extra minutes that brought me to tears last nite.  I told him I would have Mickey call him in the morning to wake him up.  He was pretty excited about that.  It's so wonderful to be able to make magic behind the scenes.
> 
> Keep the wonderful stories going.  For all the bad I hear about, this makes me feel so good to be a CM.
> 
> Lynn
> Moosysmom




I personally feel it is you CMs that make Disney the most magical. Yes the theming and the rides and so on are fantastic, but it is you CMs that give Disney the magic. Thank you so much for your hard work and dedication.


----------



## SereneOne

SueM in MN said:


> All I can say so far is
> 
> My youngest DD who has disabilities is 23 and has been to WDW at least once for every year of her life (sometimes twice!). We've had many magical moments over the years and it's hard to pick one to post - I'll pick an early one and let other people post some more stories before I post another.
> 
> We went to WDW for the first time when my youngest DD was 11 months old. She was a cute baby with dimples and smiles for everyone - enticing strangers to come just to interact with her. In a place filled with small children, that was a pretty special skill!
> People consistently said how cute she was (which was nice) and guessed her correct age, but usually asked how premature she had been (which was not nice and really made me think, since she had been a tiny girl at birth, but was actually 2 weeks late).
> Our second trip, when youngest DD was about 32 months old was a low point in my life.
> Between the 2 trips, we had gotten a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy with so much spasticity that at her first orthopedic evaluation, the doctor wanted to perform surgery right away (at 20 months) because her hips were so tight he was sure the muscles would pull the leg bones out of her hip sockets. That just about scared us out of our wits.
> Luckily, later in the team meeting that day, we saw the neurologist who read his notes and called him back in to see DD, who at that time was hypotonic (loose like a rag doll). Both doctors said they had never seen a child with so much variation in muscle tone before. Because of that sort of thing, no one could give us a very good idea of what the future would bring.
> The neurologist thought that DD was probably 'normal' in her cognitive development, but we had Early Childhood teachers who kept working on things DD had mastered months before. _They_ gave us a very different picture of what the future might be.
> 
> As we set out on our 2nd trip to WDW, we had:
> 
> acquired a wheelchair that weighed quite a bit more than the tiny little girl who sat in it.
> come to the realization that if DD spoke, she would probably be very difficult to understand because of how her CP affected the muscles of her mouth, tongue and throat.
> been told to find a new provider by the family day care provider who had taken care of DD since she was 4 months old (she said she didn't want to "get attached to DD and then maybe she would die" - to be fair, she had a DD with Cystic Fibrosis and was very overwhelmed with her care).
> gotten negative reports from the Early Childhood teachers (although it was hard to take them seriously when they spent their time chasing my crawling DD around, trying to get her to grab a washcloth off a toy and go  "Ohh" when she regularly crawled over to a cabinet in the kitchen, opened the door and looked over the pictures on the packages of cookies and crackers before deciding which one to tear open for the food inside).
> been taught a list of stretching and flexibility exercises by her OT and PT (who were great). We had to somehow fit those into our day of touring
> 
> Our first day was MK and we expected wonderful things there. During our first trip at 11 months, DD was a good baby, quiet, smiley and observant. We figured at 2 1/2 she would love MK with all the music and colors and activity.
> 
> Boy, were we wrong.
> She hated everything.
> Snow White's Scary Adventures scared my oldest DD, so of course, youngest DD was scared too.
> She didn't like the motion of things like Dumbo.
> She didn't like the drop in Pirates (although she didn't mind the dark). She didn't like the music and spent the ride with her thumb in her mouth to comfort herself (something we saw a lot of).
> The worst was at Small World, where she not only had her thumb in her mouth, but also somehow arranged her arms so that she could cover her eyes and ears at the same time as she sucked her thumb - plus, she twirled her hair in her fingers. (Although, I had to admire the mastery of her fine motor deficits it took for her to do that!)
> I felt very depressed, thinking my DD did not even have the attention needed for the short things aimed at entertaining children - how would she get along in life?
> We left MK feeling low and expected the same for our visit to Epcot. In fact, we expected worse, because Epcot had much longer rides, aimed at older kids and adults.
> 
> But, we were soooooo wrong.
> 
> Our first ride was Spaceship Earth and she not only didn't suck her thumb, she paid attention to what was happening in the ride. It seemed like the ride car turning to face each scene, with the rest of the surroundings dark was much easier for her than the
> constant and varying STIMULATION of the MK was.
> When we got to the 'top' of the globe at Spaceship Earth and the song, Tomorrow's Child began, I started bawling   (this version has the song, but the pictures and narration are from the next version of the attraction).
> 
> It seemed like everything about that song was being sung just for me. The music was beautiful and the words were hopeful. That song made me feel like there _was_ a bright future for my youngest DD that had not been there the day before.
> 
> Over and over that day at Epcot, we saw glimpses of the _potential_ DD had. The child who did not have the attention for the short things at MK was thoroughly enjoying the long attractions at Ecpot.
> Many of the attractions that gave us hope that day are gone, only entries on pages like WaltDatedWorld. and on old youtube videos.
> Most of the things we saw that day that gave us such hope no longer exist:
> Horizons
> World of Motion
> Journey into Imagination (the first Imagination)
> Kitchen Kabaret (my little girls thought Bonnie Appetite was real, worried about her 'mealtime blues' and both _needed_ a Kitchen Kabaret placemat)
> The original Universe of Energy with what my DD signed the 'round' song when she learned some signs a few months later (listen and you will see why)
> 
> Even now, as I am watching youtube videos to find ones to post, youngest DD is listening in the other room, occasionally laughing or signing something to me.
> We left our second trip to WDW with precious little sparks of hope and imagination.
> I have bittersweet memories of our second WDW trip; the euphoria and hope of that trip were replaced with not so positive progress, but progress nevertheless. Our DD's present is not as bright as her future looked on that long ago trip, but she has surpassed a lot of the bad prognosis we were given. She is most of the time happy, knows what she wants and although she doesn't have spoken language, she uses her 'body language' in very ingenious and effective ways.
> Sometimes our world gets us down and we _really, REALLY,*REALLY*_ need our dose of Disney Magic.
> 
> That's why we keep going back.


----------



## Bill_Lin

I totally agree that it is the CMs who make the real magic of Disney.  I appreciate the corporate leaderships commitment to quality customer service (the best in the world), but when it comes right down to it, it is the CM who sets aside their aches and pains, both physical and emotional, overlooks staff conflicts and weather and SMILES a genuine smile that brightens up the place.  The choices that CMs make to show that little extra caring and help transform the experience for everyone.

One of the biggest splashes of magic that I observed was when CMs came to Give Kids the World Village to see the Wish Trip Kids on their own turf.  We were eating breakfast in the Ginger Bread House one morning when I saw Minnie and Mickey walking past the window.  I told my daughter (5 at the time) and she said, "You're Kidding!"  Her face lit up like the sun and she jumped up and RAN out to meet them.  I didn't realize she could run that fast.

Later in the week, at the GKTW Christmas Party (which happens weekly there) a group of CMs came dressed as elves, a Christmas Tree, a Reindeer, etc. for a Christmas Parade.  They stopped and talked to my DD for quite a while.  She was enthralled.  We had met Jack Sparrow the day before.  They told us all about him and that he was their friend.  Apparently, he stays in character even on the bus ride from WDW to his home each night.  

All of the characters at WDW made a special effort to reach out to our little Wish Trip Girl.

Thanks CM's

Bill


----------



## sharadoc

Beautiful, beautiful stories - here's hoping our trip works out, too.

I have confidence in my ASD son (just turned 13).  He's alert, bright, verbal (about 5-6 yr. old level) and loves to see and explore new places.  He has always loved the Disney planning videos and is going through our old photo albums everyday (we took them out to show the kids).  I always ask him if he wants to go to Disney World after Christmas and he always tells me yes.

I'm hoping for magic for his little sister.  She always feels that he gets "special" treatment because of his disability, even though we've tried to be as normal about it as we can.  I want her to feel just as special, so I hope if DS gets special attention, that his sister is included! She's had to give up a lot because of him, and I don't apologize or agree that she's missing anything, but on the other hand, I want her to finally get to feel like to a regular family as much as possible.

It's the first trip for both, and for us as a family.  

Here's hoping a little pixie dust comes out way!


----------



## HeatherN

We are first timers going in August.My daughter was granted a Make a Wish.Even though we still have a few weeks to go we have experienced magic already.Some members from this board(the DISboutiquers) are sending my kids custom disney outfits for our trip.I am constantly amazed that total strangers are helping spread the pixi dust just because they believe in the magic.The whole concept of Disney is sheer magic and I am forever hooked.


----------



## crashbb

I love this thread - all the stories are great.

Sharadoc - I'm sure that the Pixie Dust will fall on both your children.  If you think your daughter would like it, I'm going DL next month and I'd love to start the Pixie Dust and  send her a special "Looking forward to seeing you" postcard or something like that.  PM me if you'd be interested.


----------



## Bill_Lin

sharadoc said:


> Beautiful, beautiful stories - here's hoping our trip works out, too.
> 
> I have confidence in my ASD son (just turned 13). He's alert, bright, verbal (about 5-6 yr. old level) and loves to see and explore new places. He has always loved the Disney planning videos and is going through our old photo albums everyday (we took them out to show the kids). I always ask him if he wants to go to Disney World after Christmas and he always tells me yes.
> 
> I'm hoping for magic for his little sister. She always feels that he gets "special" treatment because of his disability, even though we've tried to be as normal about it as we can. I want her to feel just as special, so I hope if DS gets special attention, that his sister is included! She's had to give up a lot because of him, and I don't apologize or agree that she's missing anything, but on the other hand, I want her to finally get to feel like to a regular family as much as possible.
> 
> It's the first trip for both, and for us as a family.
> 
> Here's hoping a little pixie dust comes out way!


 
I am not too sure how things will be for a sibling when it is not a Wish Trip (assuming your trip is not from a Wish Granting Org.).  The GAC should cover special treatment for the whole group according to the terms of the GAC.  It seems like CMs would understand your daughter's situation and would cater to her as well, in giving her attention and such.

With Wish Trip Kids, the siblings are treated really well too, especially at GKTW.

It might be a good idea to see if Smatterchu will send postcards from WDW to both kids.  If she can't, try someone on the Pay if forward thread.  Information about that it in my Wish Trip Planning Tips thread in my signature.

Bill


----------



## Minnie&Nana

We'll be in the World mid-August and would be delighted to send postcards to any children.


----------



## sharadoc

Thanks for all the nice wishes folks.  

When I said that I hope his sister would be included, I don't expect "special" treatment at all.  What I mean is that if a character spends any extra time or attention to my son, that my daugher would also be included.  We're planning to make our own magic as much as possible and the only true expectations we have is that our family has fun (and NO meltdowns - from EITHER of them!)

Thanks again all,


----------



## bex271

please keep the stories coming, i've enjoyed reading them and hopefully after we get back from our trip in nov i'll have some to share too.

becca


----------



## pilgrimr

sharadoc said:


> Thanks for all the nice wishes folks.
> 
> When I said that I hope his sister would be included, I don't expect "special" treatment at all.  What I mean is that if a character spends any extra time or attention to my son, that my daugher would also be included.  We're planning to make our own magic as much as possible and the only true expectations we have is that our family has fun (and NO meltdowns - from EITHER of them!)
> 
> Thanks again all,



When we have gone with our son and daughter, becuase of my son being autistic when they were aware of it and spent extra time andattention w/ him they also gave it to my daughter.  I don't think your daughter will feel left out from my experience.


----------



## Camster0307

bex271 said:


> please keep the stories coming, i've enjoyed reading them and hopefully after we get back from our trip in nov i'll have some to share too.
> 
> becca



Okey-dokey! I've got another one........

Below is a picture of the tray that goes on my daughter's wheelchair. We take it on every trip to WDW. With the exception of a few Tinkerbell stickers that I purchased myself, the rest were given to her over the years by various CMs and even park guests.

Some memorable ones are the "Mickey Junior Security" sticker given to us by a Disney Security guard who stopped us walking down Main St. in MK; a Mickey head sticker w/ Mexico's colors given to us by a CM in the Mexico pavillion at Epcot who followed us up the ramp from the boat ride to be able to place the sticker on himself. He was so sweet! Barely spoke English but he took the time to hold the sticker up to my DD to show it to her, then stuck it on her tray; and the DVC mickey resort sticker given to us by a little girl that rode the bus with us from the BW to MK one day. She and her family waited at the bus stop for my DD to come down the lift of the bus and she told us she wanted to add to my DD's collection. 

So many CMs will just stop us while we're walking to see if they can come up with a sticker we don't yet have; and I have been told we have some stickers that are hardly ever seen anymore. I really like having her tray on her chair when we're at Disney - it helps to make her so much more approachable!


----------



## bex271

Camster, 
I was thinking about leaving Jonah's tray at home but after seeing your daughter's, i think i've changed mind. That is such a neat souvenir.  I hope you don't mind us copying you. 

becca


----------



## SueM in MN

Love the tray. That is really cool 

I'll give another story - actually it's from Mexico again.
My DD used to love the Mexico ride before it was renovated (it now has a Donald Duck in Latin America theme).
Well, anyone, one trip she and I had taken an afternoon just by ourselves while her dad and older sister made an "all 4 parks in one afternoon" run.
I let DD decide where we would go and one of the first places she chose was Mexico. There was hardly anyone on it and halfway thru the ride she started signing at me to ask if she could ride again. I said we could ask the CM when we came around to the unload area, if no one else was waiting.  

No one was, so we asked and were able to go again. When we got to the end, DD signed to the CM to ask if she could go a third time. No one was waiting, so we went a third time. When we came back again, the CM asked DD's name and asked if she wanted to go again. 

DD nodded her head  and we were on our way.
When that ride finished, there were 3 or 4 CMs from Mexico standing there, all smiling at DD. They presented her with a personalized _Magical Moment Certificate_ signed by all of them. 

Each time since then that we go on the Mexico ride, DD asks if she can go more than once. She doesn't like the Donald version as well as the older version, but still likes her little visit to Mexico.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mine is a small one, but still really sweet; last trip, my DD and I had breakfast at CRT (magical in itself, I know).  She was wearing the Cinderellabration dress - the big, fluffy white dress with the silver glitter everywhere and the silver lamme' sash?  And of course, I had her hair all done up.  She looked so beautiful, if I do say so myself.  We came out of breakfast, and there, waiting for us on the castle side of mainstreet, was the horse drawn carraige.  The driver saw us and put the little stairs down, and even bowed to my DD.  Then we got the private "tour" down main street, with everyone watching her and waving, etc.  Of course, that was too much, so she mostly rode on the floor... but she looked up at me with her best tinkerbell face, and said, "See mommy, I AM a princess!!!  Priceless


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Every story is absolutely precious.... 

.....more tissues, please


----------



## perla75

Definately the GAC card in general is what I think is the most magical thing they offer at WDW. 

I am a BCBA for children with autism & I have a family with 3 young children-one w/DS, one w/autism, & a 2 year old typical child. Needless to say, this family does not get out much! Well, one year the dad was determined to bring my student (the one w/autism) on a father-son trip. This little guy is 5 years old, nonverbal w/limited communication skills (although he is acquiring more every day!), and very severe SIB. He has great difficulty waiting, adapting to new situations, & hard time coping with certain noises. On the upside, when he is not  tantrumming he is the happiest little guy you've ever seen! He loves watching Disney characters on tv. We spent many months preparing him for his trip, but if his dad did not have the benefits of the GAC, his trip would not have been as successful as it was-in fact it wouldnt have even been doable! Sure, he had some meltdowns, but strangers were generally kind to let dad handle it without too many stares or glares & CM's were very accomodating and nonjudgmental. He loves to watch his videos now and look at the pictures from his trip and we have actually incorporated them into his home programming. 

Hooray for the GAC!


----------



## Bill_Lin

I know a CM (who will remain anonymous so she does not get overwhelmed with requests) who sends post card from WDW to Wish Trip kids before their trips, from characters.  She also volunteers at Give Kids the World Village. 

Multiply this by all the CMs who give of themselves to be a blessing and you will see the MAGIC.

Bill


----------



## livndisney

Bill_Lin said:


> I know a CM (who will remain anonymous so she does not get overwhelmed with requests) who sends post card from WDW to Wish Trip kids before their trips, from characters.  She also volunteers at Give Kids the World Village.
> 
> Multiply this by all the CMs who give of themselves to be a blessing and you will see the MAGIC.
> 
> Bill



Not a CM but my young dd has stood in line for autographs for children who are not able to visit the characters in person. It was very cute, she went up to the Mad Hatter and handed him a postcard and said "this is for my friend, she can't come see you, please sign."  And he did! LOL


----------



## Bill_Lin

ireland_nicole said:


> Mine is a small one, but still really sweet; last trip, my DD and I had breakfast at CRT (magical in itself, I know).  She was wearing the Cinderellabration dress - the big, fluffy white dress with the silver glitter everywhere and the silver lamme' sash?  And of course, I had her hair all done up.  She looked so beautiful, if I do say so myself.  We came out of breakfast, and there, waiting for us on the castle side of mainstreet, was the horse drawn carraige.  The driver saw us and put the little stairs down, and even bowed to my DD.  Then we got the private "tour" down main street, with everyone watching her and waving, etc.  Of course, that was too much, so she mostly rode on the floor... but she looked up at me with her best tinkerbell face, and said, "See mommy, I AM a princess!!!  Priceless



That is about the sweetest thing I have ever heard.  When it becomes real, then it is MAGIC.

Bill


----------



## Bill_Lin

livndisney said:


> Not a CM but my young dd has stood in line for autographs for children who are not able to visit the characters in person. It was very cute, she went up to the Mad Hatter and handed him a postcard and said "this is for my friend, she can't come see you, please sign."  And he did! LOL




What a sweet kid.  I am so blown away by that kind of giving spirit.

Bill


----------



## Robin+5

I have a story.  We went to WDW in June 07 and had a great time.  It had been 10 years since our last visit and it was the first time for my two youngest.  We went on the Winnie the Pooh ride in MK.  My oldest LOVES Eeyore (she's 18).  When we came off the ride, she was looking at all the stuffed Eeyores.  The CM told her to hold them and had me take a picture of her with a huge Eeyore.  I did and as we were leaving, the CM came up to her and gave her a picture frame to put the picture in so she would always remember her Pooh ride and her favorite character.  She has the picture and frame in her room.   






It is the little things that make a difference sometimes.


----------



## bex271

ireland_nicole said:


> Mine is a small one, but still really sweet; last trip, my DD and I had breakfast at CRT (magical in itself, I know).  She was wearing the Cinderellabration dress - the big, fluffy white dress with the silver glitter everywhere and the silver lamme' sash?  And of course, I had her hair all done up.  She looked so beautiful, if I do say so myself.  We came out of breakfast, and there, waiting for us on the castle side of mainstreet, was the horse drawn carraige.  The driver saw us and put the little stairs down, and even bowed to my DD.  Then we got the private "tour" down main street, with everyone watching her and waving, etc.  Of course, that was too much, so she mostly rode on the floor... but she looked up at me with her best tinkerbell face, and said, "See mommy, I AM a princess!!!  Priceless


That is such a sweet story 


livndisney said:


> Not a CM but my young dd has stood in line for autographs for children who are not able to visit the characters in person. It was very cute, she went up to the Mad Hatter and handed him a postcard and said "this is for my friend, she can't come see you, please sign."  And he did! LOL


Your daughter sounds like a sweet and wonderful young lady


Robin+5 said:


> I have a story.  We went to WDW in June 07 and had a great time.  It had been 10 years since our last visit and it was the first time for my two youngest.  We went on the Winnie the Pooh ride in MK.  My oldest LOVES Eeyore (she's 18).  When we came off the ride, she was looking at all the stuffed Eeyores.  The CM told her to hold them and had me take a picture of her with a huge Eeyore.  I did and as we were leaving, the CM came up to her and gave her a picture frame to put the picture in so she would always remember her Pooh ride and her favorite character.  She has the picture and frame in her room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the little things that make a difference sometimes.



Love the picture and it was nice of the CM to give her a frame for it

becca


----------



## gritzel4

Our family goes to WDW about once a year - I cry every time out of happiness.  Our DS 10 is autistic and very set in his ways.  He always ate pizza on Tuesdays for lunch at the Tomorrowland Terrace.  We were not aware when we went to WDW in November (not our usual time of year) that the restaurant was only opened on the weekends on the off season.  So there we stood with a child who is melting down crying "I want my Pizza"  at the top of his lungs.  A nice CM told us that the only other place to get pizza at that time was Tony's on Main St.  We ran down there and were told it was a 45 minute wait for a table.  We explained we did not do sit down meals (especially with the screaming child).  A manager came over and we explained our problem.  Well 5 minutes later she comes back to us with a personal size cheese pizza to go and apologizes to us for the inconvenience.  To top it off she tells us there is no charge and to have a magical day.

Once again the kindness that we receive at WDW makes the investment we made in DVC worth the money.


----------



## lunapnp

SueM in MN said:


> Love the tray. That is really cool
> 
> I'll give another story - actually it's from Mexico again.
> My DD used to love the Mexico ride before it was renovated (it now has a Donald Duck in Latin America theme).
> Well, anyone, one trip she and I had taken an afternoon just by ourselves while her dad and older sister made an "all 4 parks in one afternoon" run.
> I let DD decide where we would go and one of the first places she chose was Mexico. There was hardly anyone on it and halfway thru the ride she started signing at me to ask if she could ride again. I said we could ask the CM when we came around to the unload area, if no one else was waiting.
> 
> No one was, so we asked and were able to go again. When we got to the end, DD signed to the CM to ask if she could go a third time. No one was waiting, so we went a third time. When we came back again, the CM asked DD's name and asked if she wanted to go again.
> 
> DD nodded her head  and we were on our way.
> When that ride finished, there were 3 or 4 CMs from Mexico standing there, all smiling at DD. They presented her with a personalized _Magical Moment Certificate_ signed by all of them.
> 
> Each time since then that we go on the Mexico ride, DD asks if she can go more than once. She doesn't like the Donald version as well as the older version, but still likes her little visit to Mexico.



This happened with my oldest DD and her dad...on Goofy's Barnstormer.  The CM's kept letting them ride...even with other people in line.  They finally just closed off the "stall" area to load where my husband and DD were.  I think my husband said they rode about 8 times before DH drug DD off!   (My youngest DD and I were...fortunately...on another ride.)  Another time, we were at AK on the primevil whirl.  While we were waiting for the ride to start, the CM said "if you want to ride again, just let me know when you come back around."  Well, when we came back around...CM asked if wanted to ride again.  DH and I both said "no!"...both DD's shouted yes...so guess who won!


----------



## lunapnp

I have another story...or two...to add.  Several years ago, we went to DW for DD's MAW.  One night, we were watching spectromagic.  (I just so happen to be filming the parade.)  Snow white and the dwarfs walked by.  DD was waving at snow white...who kept walking on.  Doc, I believe, went up to snow white and said something to her.  She turned around and walked back to where DD was sitting.  She spoke to my DD and shook her hand and called her a princess.  It was so special.

On the same trip, DD wanted to meet Bear in the Big Blue House.  She didn't want to go to the show (the playhouse disney show), though.  So, I went and spoke to the CM at the door and explained the situation.  He told us what time to come back.  We came back after the next show...after everyone had exited the builing, we were brought in for our own private meeting with Bear.  It was great.  He danced with both DD's (youngest DD was just over 1 YO and LOVED bear!) and took several pictures.  It was truly magical for both DD's.


----------



## Bill_Lin

I wrote and posted this shortly after our Wish Trip, but I think the thoughts would be appropriate here:

"What is magic, but the gift to see the underlying beauty that others miss, or to bring that beauty to the surface where all, but the most jaded souls can see it, touch it, taste it and live it? Walt Disney possessed the Midas Touch that transformed dross to gold, chaff to pixie dust. He wove this magic thread into all that he created from his family films to his child-centered theme parks. The wondrous thing is that Walt was able to bestow this gift of magic touch to those whom he left behind. A new generation of "Disneys" is making magic every day at Disney parks around the globe.

A few months ago, I began a thread about how Wish trips revealed the soul of Disney. This was before we left on a Wish Trip to Disney World with our little daughter. Now that we have tasted the sweetness of that mystical place for ourselves, I feel compelled to express my new insights into Disney Magic.

I had high expectations going to Orlando, having read so much about the generosity of Disney in helping to create magical memories for countless children with life-threatening illnesses. Now that we have been there, done that, and have the tee shirts, I have to say that my high expectations of Disney were actually exceeded by our first-hand experiences.

There are so many positive things that I could say about the real magic of the Magic Kingdom, that I hardly know where to start. Perhaps the beginning would be as good a place as any.

From the beginning of our time in Disney World, we felt the warm touch of royal hospitality. Even at the ferry dock, as we prepared to board the ferry during a tropical storm, we were met with genuine smiles of welcome. After losing some video discs from my camera bag due to failing to zip up a side pouch after the bag check, I went to Guest Services on Main Street to file a lost item report. When Jeff, a Cast Member behind the counter saw my Make a Wish button, he inquired about my daughter's wish. I told him that she really wanted to see the inside of Cinderella's Castle but that we had received our trip dates too late to schedule a meal in the castle. I asked if there was any way she could "peek in" for a moment to see more than the tunnel under the castle. In typical Disney Guests Services he said, "Let me see what I can do." That must be their motto and they truly mean it. In a moment Jeff returned. "Can you make it to breakfast at the castle in half an hour?" he asked. Could we ever!

At the castle my daughter's main wish of meeting Cinderella and seeing her castle was fulfilled, all because one man cared enough to "see what he could do." At Cinderella's Royal Table, she was enthralled with the personal attention that Snow White gave her. Belle, Jasmine and the Fairy Godmother were all very kind as well. It was such a magical time that I could not keep the tears out of my eyes when we were leaving the castle. "Daddy, why are you crying," she asked. I was unable to explain tears of joy to a five year old child.

The magic did not end at the Magic Kingdom. When we were toward the end of our day at Animal Kingdom, she fell and cut her knee. All she could think about was going back to our villa at Give Kids the World Village. We were able to persuade her to stay for the last showing of the Festival of the Lion King. There, one cast member asked her to help teach the "hand jive" to the crowd. She jumped up to help, her limp vanishing. Another cast member came to present her with Tinkerbelle pins and spoke sweetly to her, getting down on one knee to be at her level. When the show began, another cast member invited her to join in the celebration by dancing and playing a maraca. Her face nearly split in two with a huge smile. This extra kindness meant the world to a little girl who has been through a lot of hurt and pain in her life, but has overcome with her spirit of joy and hope unscathed.

There were many instances of kindness and hospitality that were demonstrated to us during that week. Perhaps the most amazing thing was that every cast member smiled at us. They all appeared to love their jobs. Where else in the world can you find that kind of spirit. For one magical week we were surrounded by love, kindness and joy. That was the real magic.

The royal treatment provided by Disney to children on Wish Trips reveals the true soul of Disney. Walt would have loved to see what his Kingdom has become. It is still the happiest place on earth, because the wonderful subjects of that Kingdom make it so. To every wish-trip child, Disney provides free tickets to its theme parks. In addition, cast members are instructed to allow these children to bypass lines for attractions, and to escort them into the rides in royal fashion. Evidently Disney figures that these kids have had to wait too often in their young lives. They have waited during medical scans. They have waited to recover for surgery. They have waited for donor matches for transplants. In their waiting, they have missed countless opportunities for joy and fun that other kids enjoy. There will be no waiting for these special children in the World of Disney.

What kind of a corporation is Disney? One with a soul. What kind of a soul has Disney? A soul filled with love. What kind of love does Disney display, the kind of love that stoops to lift the spirit of a child up to the heights of magic and joy. I am a true believer in the Magic of Disney, and I shall remain so always."

Bill


----------



## twinmum

Bill - I hadn't read your thoughts on Disney Magic, but I just did, and my eyes are filled with tears at your wonderful words.  Because we have already experienced Disney magic with 2 trips of our own, we can relate completely to the feeling that the CMs are doing all they can to make the day special.

On our first trip, we joined the line for the monorail at the Grand Floridian, and a CM could see that we were checking to see if there was a specific spot to stand for wheelchair access.  Without a word, but with a big smile, he started to reach for the small ramps they use to ease access for w/c's.  We started to tell him he needn't bother because we can easily lift Mark's chair in.  He just smiled again and said something like, "Ma'am,  we can see that your son and your family face special challenges every day.  When you are visiting us here at WDW, it's our job to ease whatever challenges, whatever burdens you face.  If I can make your day just a little bit easier so you can focus on having fun together, then I've done my job.  We just want you to have a magical day."

Sure, it's fun to ride the rides and such.  But when I really think about why we love Disney, it's the way they respond to our family that makes me want to return again and again.

Alison


----------



## Bill_Lin

Some of my thoughts about my DD'w Wish Trip are hard to explain, so I wrote this poem to express the experience.

A WISH, A DREAM, A MAGIC PLACE

Beautiful baby
 Born to laugh
 Smile and play


 But pain
 Swept into your world
 Like a hurricane


 How powerless
 My father's soul
 Unable to protect


 Gladly would I
 Have ripped out my very heart
 To save you


 I remember your infant eyes
 Locked with mine
 As they carried you away


 But heroes came
 With scalpels
 And healing hands


 Through long nights
 Of chemical sickness
 They cared for you


 Prayers took root
 And grew like wildflowers
 Into a garden of life


 You grew
 And healed
 Despite the odds


 Then came the call
 On Angel's wings
 To fly you to a magic place


 Castle doors opened for you
 Smiles and gifts awaited you
 In that land of wonder


 It is a place
 Built of dreams
 Founded on love


 Because of you
 And all you overcame
 I shared that dream with you


 I will never forget
 Your Princess eyes
 Filled with delight and joy


 How beautiful the hands
 That give and serve
 And build a gift so magical


 Greeted by a whale
 And her splashing tale
 Dolphins feasting from your hand


 Princesses in regal bliss
 Stooped to bestow a royal kiss
 And speak with hope filled words


 Invited to dance and sing
 To celebrate a Lion King
 In your own joyous style


 The magic donkey spoke
 And shared a joke
 That made you forever friends


 You saw the world
 And pyrotechnics swirled
 To bring your magic journey to a close


 Now we look back
 And hold those images
 Of magic in our hearts


 The love and joy
 We planted there
 With tears of happiness


 Will grow in time
 In song and rhyme
 Into a legendary tale


----------



## bex271

that was a great poem, Bill.

becca


----------



## SueM in MN

bex271 said:


> that was a great poem, Bill.
> 
> becca



beautiful


----------



## newtowdw1

On my first trip to WDW, my first time renting an ECV, my first time ON an ECV... I was a wee bit nervous!!

So, we check in at the Fort, and got the BEST cabin available, the closest one to the swimming pool, and right down the street from the bus stop. As we leave, the CMs bring out the ECV for me (rented off-site).

So, I stand there, with my kids hopping around in great excitement (they were 8 and 4). I'm embarrassed to need one, embarrassed that I don't know how to work it, embarrassed because I was proud back then.

I get on, study everything, and DH holds doors, and then drops the bomb. I'm going to have to drive it to the cabin.  

This wouldn't have been so bad, but thunderstorms were rolling in, and DH drove off in the van without a backward glance. So, I'm being brave and putputputting along the side of the road when the sky just opens up.

Fortunately, one of the great maintenance CMs jumps off his motorized cart and comes to my rescue. He gets a friend to help him put the cart in the back of his little truck and drives me to the cabin.  

I know that many wouldn't have been upset in that situation, but I was so overwhelmed with new things, and that CM just made my life so much easier. DH was so worried! We couldn't fit the ECV in until we'd unpacked. 

This is only one story of the great disney magic that has been sprinkled on our family.


----------



## newtowdw1

livndisney said:


> On my daughters first trip to Disney, we went to MK. I had no idea how she would react to anything, characters included. I figured if we could make it up Main Street without a tantrum, I would consider it a sucess. We made it all the way to Toontoon and got in line to meet Mickey. I was scared, not knowing what was going to happen. We were the last ones into the room where Mickey was. My DD was watching him, I kept thinking we would have to make a quick exit. All the other families had their turn and left. Mickey looked at my DD, I explained this was her first experience. Mickey knelt down in front of her and held out his hand. My DD took it and just starting RAMBLING on and on (I have no idea what she was saying LOL), but every now and then she would say "Lub Mickey". Everyone in the room was in tears. It was so sweet! She went on for a good 10 minutes(I got the feeling she was complaining about me )  and Mickey just sat and listened to her. I tried to head her to the exit, and the CM stopped me. He shut down the room and told me to "take as long as I needed". Mickey gave me a "thumbs up" as well.  Other CM's would come into the room and listen for a few minutes and leave with tears in their eyes. Mickey sat and "listened" to her for 45 minutes! She hugged him over and over and said "Thank you Mickey". She looked at me and said "LUB MICKEY", went back for one more hug and she was ready to go.



 That brought tears to my eyes. How wonderful.


----------



## newtowdw1

twinmum said:


> Bill - I hadn't read your thoughts on Disney Magic, but I just did, and my eyes are filled with tears at your wonderful words.  Because we have already experienced Disney magic with 2 trips of our own, we can relate completely to the feeling that the CMs are doing all they can to make the day special.
> 
> On our first trip, we joined the line for the monorail at the Grand Floridian, and a CM could see that we were checking to see if there was a specific spot to stand for wheelchair access.  Without a word, but with a big smile, he started to reach for the small ramps they use to ease access for w/c's.  We started to tell him he needn't bother because we can easily lift Mark's chair in.  He just smiled again and said something like, "Ma'am,  we can see that your son and your family face special challenges every day.  When you are visiting us here at WDW, it's our job to ease whatever challenges, whatever burdens you face.  If I can make your day just a little bit easier so you can focus on having fun together, then I've done my job.  We just want you to have a magical day."
> 
> Sure, it's fun to ride the rides and such.  But when I really think about why we love Disney, it's the way they respond to our family that makes me want to return again and again.
> 
> Alison



Bawling like a baby!


----------



## KPeveler

wow, this thread is amazing!!  It really makes you realize just how magical Disney can be!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Great thread!   

Last year, at MGM (at the time!), we got some special attention from a dream team member.  She noticed us, ds (w/PDD-NOS) in particular.  She got toys for my ds to play with while we were waiting for the Cars 'parade', took us around to a ton of characters, and when the handlers noticed she was with us, all of the characters gave my son some extra attention, gave the kids certificates & pins, and gave us ice cream coupons so ds could take a special afternoon break.   She also gave my dd a set of pixie dust pins, because she could tell what a special big sister she is to him.   We will never forget that CM!!


----------



## KPeveler

This thread kinda dropped off the boards, so i wanted to bring it back up.  I love reading these stories!


----------



## DisneyWheeler

When we (Mom, DH, two of my mom's friends, my godfather, and me) went to Disney World in January of this year, we did all of the parks, except for Universal like we usually do. We had the most wonderful time. My mom and godfather go to Orlando every January for a national meeting that is associated with their job. If my DH and I are lucky, we get to go too. 

When we all went to Hollywood Studios, we watched the Disney Stars And Motors Cars parade. Alice from Alice In Wonderland came over to where we were sitting in the wheelchair section, and said to me, "Have a golden afternoon, my dear." That made my day for the rest of the day. 

The one moment I'll never forget was when my mom got to have a free night stay at Marriott's Orlando World Center a few years ago when I went with her. This was because the hotel was putting in new carpeting, and had tried to cover the hole between the carpet and marble floor. I was using one of those four-wheeled rollators, and was sitting on the seat while my mom pushed it. When we went over the hole, the front wheels got caught in the hole, flipping the rollator and me over, and sending my mom flying over on her side. Apparently they hadn't covered the hole up enough. 

A staff member came over to help us. I didn't know what was going on since I smacked my head hard on the marble floor when I went over. He radios for the manager when my mom tells him what happens as I was told by my mom. They decide to call for an ambulance, and one ambulance ride later we were off to the hospital in Celebration. I had just had my hip replacement surgery also, and when I hit my head, I landed on my operated hip. It was hurting badly. Luckily, it was OK after x-rays showed that the implant was still intact.

So, even though part of the trip was ruined, we still managed to have fun at Disney World. 

Samantha


----------



## KPeveler

*bump*

I am always looking for more stories!


----------



## SueM in MN

Thanks for popping this back up.

I've got a very short story from our trip in October.
We had a couple of bus drivers who needed improvement, but we also had some really great ones.
One of the great ones drove us to Epcot one day. He talked about how easy we had made his job by doing things like marking the spots on DD's wheelchair where tiedowns could be attached with tape. DH also helped with the tiedown and un-attaching the tiedowns once we got to the park. 
DD enjoyed him, laughed and signed that he was funny. He got a kick out of her too and when we got off the bus, he said he had a "little something for her". He handed her a Tinkerbell pin and said he had been waiting for the right person to give it to.


----------



## pampam

I've got many stories, but I'll post our first one.  We were at the Disney shopping village, in 1977, having lunch.  DD, who was mostly non verbal picked up a french fry and said "J".  She held it another way and said "L".  She moved it upside down and said "R".  As I type this, I realize some of you may not realize how profound this was, but we were really celebrating!!  

Many more stories to follow.


----------



## maroo

Ok...first of all...I have been on these boards WAY too long to have missed this thread!

I really, really need some kleenex!

We have several stories from our trip...but I will share one for now...and then...it is my new mission to keep this thread alive...I will subscribe and bump it often...so add more stories!  This is WONDERFUL!

Lauren's quote after her trip..."I love Disney World...it is the only place on Earth where I don't feel disabled."  Now, that my friends...is why we are going back!


With her GKTW magic button, they had put us to the front of a line at Hollywood Studios to meet Mickey.  William, Lauren's little brother, was collecting autographs for all of his classmates and he needed a lot from Mickey.  I felt bad for holding up the line while Mickey signed like 8 signatures for William's class.  I told the CM what was up...because I felt really bad!

But the CM was not at all bothered...in fact...she thought it was so wonderful that she ran and got 3 certificates and had Mickey sign them.  Mickey had made Lauren a Princess for the Day and William was an Honorary Mouseketeer.  And William's class got their own certificate!  They were all made Honorary Mouseketeers, too!  

It was a total magical moment for us.  It was especially nice because they recognized William, too.  And it is hard to be the sibling of a special needs child.

I love, love, love Disney World and the CM's mean the world to Disney...and children with special needs...and adults, too!! 

Thank you, Disney!


----------



## JohnnySharp2

I agree this is a thread to be cherished.
I will have a good read through everything again later.

So many memories with Joshua , who was diagnosed Autistic in 2001.
We had I think 3 holidays with him in Florida before we knew this and around 4 since.

Disney is a special place and Josh always enjoys himself, especially at Magic Kingdom.

Don't want to move away from the 'Disney Magic' theme, but if I had to pick one moment it would be the first time Joshua ever danced to anything.
Was actually inside the Barney playground at Universal Studios, they had a TV on showing one of the shows, he just started dancing to a song being played.
Thankfully I got the whole thing recorded on camcorder, including my wife's tears.

The one thing we do find continually touching is watching some of the earlier tape recordings of holiday's before his diagnosis, to be honest we rarely view them as we do find it a bit upsetting - especially as in those early years he didn't show any autism signs and was actually trying to talk.
We now have to accept the fact he probably never will, so there is a kind of mixed feeling in seeing him so happy.

He always smiles when we enter Walt Disney World, and over the years MK has become his favourite.


----------



## maroo

JohnnySharp2 said:


> I agree this is a thread to be cherished.
> I will have a good read through everything again later.
> 
> So many memories with Joshua , who was diagnosed Autistic in 2001.
> We had I think 3 holidays with him in Florida before we knew this and around 4 since.
> 
> Disney is a special place and Josh always enjoys himself, especially at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Don't want to move away from the 'Disney Magic' theme, but if I had to pick one moment it would be the first time Joshua ever danced to anything.
> Was actually inside the Barney playground at Universal Studios, they had a TV on showing one of the shows, he just started dancing to a song being played.
> Thankfully I got the whole thing recorded on camcorder, including my wife's tears.
> 
> The one thing we do find continually touching is watching some of the earlier tape recordings of holiday's before his diagnosis, to be honest we rarely view them as we do find it a bit upsetting - especially as in those early years he didn't show any autism signs and was actually trying to talk.
> We now have to accept the fact he probably never will, so there is a kind of mixed feeling in seeing him so happy.
> 
> He always smiles when we enter Walt Disney World, and over the years MK has become his favourite.



What a precious story.  I am sorry for all of the pain and stress in your world.  I am so glad that you guys have found a place, though, that makes him happy!

Those videos...and these stories...will be something to cherish in the months and years to come.


----------



## Talking Hands

Disney Magic doesn't always happen at WDW.  For me it happened at a conference I was attending but the person involved was a Disney CM who was also at the conference.  I had broken my leg in May and this was in October so I was still afraid to walk on the leg much and was still using a wheelchair pretty much full time.  This CM kept teasing me to go ahead and walk.  Well I finally did and ended up going to the banquet without the wheelchair.  I still use that wheelchair in the parks but I am no longer tied to the darn this thanks to this CM's encouragement.


----------



## bex271

Our magic moment  didn't happen at the parks but it did happen with Mickey and Minnie. When you go through make-a-wish you stay at a place called Give Kids the World, if there is a villa available when you go. Anyway, they bring in some of the disney characters, Mickey and Minnie, Goofy, pluto and Mary Poppins this day.  
Here is the magic moment, it was Jonah's turn with mickey and minnie we rolled him out and were helping him interact and it came up that the next day was his birthday, they directed everyone to sing Happy Birthday to him while we stood on stage with him. I cried my eyes out after that moment. I don't think that anything could top that moment in his life and the look on his face was priceless When you talk about disney magic that is what i think about.

I have a couple more but i'll share those a little later

becca


----------



## pigletforever

My youngest son has Asperger's.  We were waiting in line to meet the Storm Troopers.  The CM cut the line off right before us.  DS didn't understand and went into melt down mode.  He thought the Storm Troopers didn't like him and were leaving because of him.  ANyway, my older DS stopped the CM and explained what was going on.  The CM told us to go stand by the sign that was next to the Star Wars ride. We were perplexed but did as we were told.  Next thing we knew There was a Storm trooper motioning us to follow him.  It was so cute.  They took us up gang planks, and thru all these hall ways.  The storm trooper kept motioning us to stop and he would punch in "codes" to allow us to go thru make believe gates.  We were up above the crowd waiting to get in to the ride. Everyone was looking up at us.  Next thing I knew, we were at the front of the line being escorted into a pod with the storm trooper.  He took pictures with our son, buckled him, saluted him, gave my older son a high five and left. They held the line and no one could get in until after we were settled.  My son still talks about it to this day.   I cried the whole way and still do when I think about it.  It was such a magical moment.


----------



## maroo

I think one of my favorite Disney times was the MNSSHP this year (08).  Lauren was on her Wish Trip and this was the day before she would end up sick, eventually in the hospital getting IV fluids.  (Horrible virus.)

We ended up at the dance party in Fantasyland.  Lauren was tired, and although she can "dance" in her wheelchair, she was just watching all of the other kids.  Then Donald Duck came up to her, grabbed her hand, and started dancing with her.  It was so sweet.  And it totally got her in the mood.  She danced for almost an hour.  

Pluto ended up joining Donald...Chip and Dale also danced with Lauren...and eventually Lauren's whole family (parents included!) were dancing.  They paid special attention to all of the kids that night...but Donald reaching out to Lauren to encourage her to join in...was extra special.  

It was a completely magical moment!


----------



## maroo

bumping this back up as promised... 

I hope that the stories will bring a smile to your face!

If you have any to add...Please feel free!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Have just gotten my dose of joy from this thread again!  Thanks for bumping it up, Maroo!

Not a tear jerker, but worthy of praise all the same.  Just had a wonderful 4 night stay at the AKL with  ALL *NICE* BUS DRIVERS on my travels!  (Have they been reading some of the threads on this board?)  It made SUCH a difference.  

Also, at one bus stop there wasn't enough room to back up without putting the nose of the ecv under the railing into the line, so I warned people and then asked some pre-teens to spot me backing up.  They DID  A GREAT JOB!  And I didn't get ANY frowns


----------



## pilgrimr

We just got back from WDW and had a great time.  One special experience we had with my autistic son (6) was at Epcot in France.  We went to see Belle and Beast, but the line was closed.  As we started to walk off, the CM stopped us and told us to wait at the exit.  After Belle and the Beast was done with some guest they came over and spoke to my son.  He had a great exchange with them and was a nice visit with them.  We really appreciated the CM, Belle,  and the Beast.


----------



## crzyeeyoreangel

All these stories made me smile. I work at center for developmental disabilities and I know that simple things mean the most.


----------



## wendygrace

pilgrimr said:


> We just got back from WDW and had a great time.  One special experience we had with my autistic son (6) was at Epcot in France.  We went to see Belle and Beast, but the line was closed.  As we started to walk off, the CM stopped us and told us to wait at the exit.  After Belle and the Beast was done with some guest they came over and spoke to my son.  He had a great exchange with them and was a nice visit with them.  We really appreciated the CM, Belle,  and the Beast.




I could have written this ourselves.  Except I think our character was Aladin, Genie and Jasmine.  Aladin also twirled our kiddos around in circles which made my vestibular input seeking son's day!  LOL

Another incident we had:

We were at MVMCP last week and it was our first night at MK.  Ds and I stopped at the line for Peter Pan and Wendy but the line was closed as they needed to get ready for the parade.  They told us when to be back and so we came back after the parade.  When it was our turn, I told PP and Wendy that he was ds' hero and he didn't want an autograph and I didn't have my camera with me (dh had it with dd) but that Ds just wanted to talk to him.  They were great with him.  Michael chatted up a storm (amazing!) and they played their parts so well.  Michael went as far as to ask PP who changed his work money (they had earned dollars the month prior to our trip for coming to work with me) into "Mickey Money" (disney dollars).  We had told him Tink did it.  They played along with him and chatted for a long time.  Finally, we said "good-bye" and as we were leaving, PP asked me to wait a few minutes which we of course did.  When they were done, PP and Wendy took Michael by the hand and skipped to a little "alley way" that leads to a back stage area.  They disappeared and asked us to wait.  They came back with a "Lost Boy" Certificate signed by Tink, PP and Wendy.  But they also took pictures of him with his certificate and PP and Wendy!  They asked for my address so I am hoping to get the pics but really, Ds will always remember skipping down the street with his hero!  That was the highlight of his night.  PP is just awesome!


----------



## maroo

wendygrace said:


> I could have written this ourselves.  Except I think our character was Aladin, Genie and Jasmine.  Aladin also twirled our kiddos our in circles which made my vestibular input seeking son's day!  LOL
> 
> Another incident we had:
> 
> We were at MVMCP last week and it was our first night at MK.  Ds and I stopped at the line for Peter Pan and Wendy but the line was closed as they needed to get ready for the parade.  They told us when to be back and so we came back after the parade.  When it was our turn, I told PP and Wendy that he was ds' hero and he didn't want an autograph and I didn't have my camera with me (dh had it with dd) but that Ds just wanted to talk to him.  They were great with him.  Michael chatted up a storm (amazing!) and they played their parts so well.  Michael went as far as to ask PP who changed his work money (they had earned dollars the month prior to our trip for coming to work with me) into "Mickey Money" (disney dollars).  We had told him Tink did it.  They played along with him and chatted for a long time.  Finally, we said "good-bye" and as we were leaving, PP asked me to wait a few minutes which we of course did.  When they were done, PP and Wendy took Michael by the hand and skipped to a little "alley way" that leads to a back stage area.  They disappeared and asked us to wait.  They came back with a "Lost Boy" Certificate signed by Tink, PP and Wendy.  But they also took pictures of him with his certificate and PP and Wendy!  They asked for my address so I am hoping to get the pics but really, Ds will always remember skipping down the street with his hero!  That was the highlight of his night.  PP is just awesome!



Aww...Wendy!  I have read your Wish Trip Report and it is just AWESOME!!!!

This makes me so happy...that Peter Pan was so sweet to you guys again!!   I bet it would really confuse him if PP wasn't, ya know!  

Magical.  Fabulous!!!

*** If anyone reading this has not had a chance to check out their TR, please do!  It was awesome.  But grab some kleenex!!


----------



## maroo

bumping this thread!!  

I just love these stories!!!


----------



## Leshaface

wendygrace said:


> I could have written this ourselves.  Except I think our character was Aladin, Genie and Jasmine.  Aladin also twirled our kiddos around in circles which made my vestibular input seeking son's day!  LOL
> 
> Another incident we had:
> 
> We were at MVMCP last week and it was our first night at MK.  Ds and I stopped at the line for Peter Pan and Wendy but the line was closed as they needed to get ready for the parade.  They told us when to be back and so we came back after the parade.  When it was our turn, I told PP and Wendy that he was ds' hero and he didn't want an autograph and I didn't have my camera with me (dh had it with dd) but that Ds just wanted to talk to him.  They were great with him.  Michael chatted up a storm (amazing!) and they played their parts so well.  Michael went as far as to ask PP who changed his work money (they had earned dollars the month prior to our trip for coming to work with me) into "Mickey Money" (disney dollars).  We had told him Tink did it.  They played along with him and chatted for a long time.  Finally, we said "good-bye" and as we were leaving, PP asked me to wait a few minutes which we of course did.  When they were done, PP and Wendy took Michael by the hand and skipped to a little "alley way" that leads to a back stage area.  They disappeared and asked us to wait.  They came back with a "Lost Boy" Certificate signed by Tink, PP and Wendy.  But they also took pictures of him with his certificate and PP and Wendy!  They asked for my address so I am hoping to get the pics but really, Ds will always remember skipping down the street with his hero!  That was the highlight of his night.  PP is just awesome!




Oh how awesome! I bet he was so stoked!


----------



## maburke

I didn't think I had a story, but I realized that I do.  Last May, we had dinner at Chef Mickey's.  Though my kids love the characters, they can be a little unpredictable and grab noses and such, if I'm not quick enough.  (I have so much sympathy for what the characters have to put up with!)  So my 8yo son reached for Mickey's nose, and I intervened, and quickly explained to Mickey that he had autism and that he was just curious and didn't mean to be nasty or anything.  Then the most amazing thing happened.  I swear, Mickey made eye contact with ME and reached out for my hand and kissed it, as if to say, "You are doing a great job as his mom, don't worry about my nose!"  It was exactly what I needed to "hear" at that moment, and it made me cry (then and now)!


----------



## maroo

bumping this as promised!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I hope you all don't mind if I share some from the other side of the equation.

As most of you know I am a former CM from WDW. I worked in Fantasyland Attractions and Entertainment. 

-One day I was helping Mickey at the Oasis in Animal Kingdom (front of the park) when a young boy with a GKTW Button and a walker came up. He left his walker with his mom and struggled to walk up to Mickey. The mom began crying. Mickey was a bit perplexed but interacted with the boy and both had a great time. When we got backstage, I asked the attendant what was going on (she had been talking to the mother.) According to the mom, the little boy had MD. He was told  by his doctor that when he returned from his trip he would have to start using a wheelchair- permanently. His wish was to walk up to Mickey Mouse unaided. Those were probably the last steps that little boy ever took. That is perhaps one of my fondest memories of my time in entertainment.

-I'm sure most here know the story of Ben and Snow White's Scary Adventures. I used to see Ben every week when I worked that ride, and he was one of my (as well as all the other CMs') favorite guests. It was amazing to see how his face would light up every time he rode the ride. You could be having a bad day, and it would all just go away when he came. 

-I was helping Mickey at DHS (then MGM) when a girl who was blind came up. Mickey helped to guide her hand to his face so that she could feel his features (they dont normally like their faces touched because many kids don't know how to be gentle). The girl seemed very happy. Later that night I was watching Fantasmic! after my shift when the family came and sat next to me. Without realizing who I was they started talking about how much she enjoyed meeting Mickey.

-One day after parade at Magic Kingdom we brought back a family to guest relations (GKTW) to do a group meet and gree with the characters. The little boy was so sweet, and you could tell it meant the world to the parents.

-At the Sorcerer's Hat at DHS we did a group meet and greet with a GKTW family. The tween girl had cancer and was in a wheelchair. The family kept apologizing for taking up our time, but we kept telling them not to worry. It was amazing how good the other guests were. Not one person tried to come up and bother us or complain to us about the time we were taking, or the fact that nobody else was getting group pictures. When we approached the girl looked tired, but when we left she was smiling and happy and looked reenergized.

-I can't tell you the number of kids who have said a first word in front of me, or children with disorders like autism who don't normally interact well with others but ended up loving the characters and doing some amazing things around them. Each one is very special to us, and it is one of the reasons I want to go back and work there part time.

-Not disability related BUT: I was helping Stitch at the Timekeeper when a woman and her mother came up to him. They handed him an autograph book and the younger woman said, "Stitch, this is for my son Andre who I am adopting next month." On a whim Stitch wrote, "To Andre, love Stitch. P.S. I'm adopted too." (He can be good _sometimes_.) The woman and everyone else in the room started crying when they realized what that little devil (I mean angel) had written. 

It's nice to know that so many people appreciate the job we do (and that so many CMs go above and beyond), but please know that you also make our job special. My most treasured memories are the times that I was able to make a gest feel special, to give them something unexpected, turn around a bad day, or just help thigns go a little smoother. You make magic for us just by coming to the parks and sharing your stories and your lives with us. Thank you.


----------



## Applemomma

Eeyores Butterfly.....


----------



## SueM in MN

Each time some one adds something, I think there can't be any more wonderful stories. 
Then someone adds something else that is wonderful.


----------



## DisDreaminMom

Well thanks so much for making me cry already this AM, Eeyore's Butterfly. You are one cool person to tell us your stories. Better marketing for WDW than Corporate could ever think of...Anyone from Disney listening?????? As in, come to WDW and you'll find something to celebrate...


----------



## teacher2525

What a great   idea it this is.  This is a nice reminder to try to look for the positive and appreciate what you have,  sometimes I really need that reminder


----------



## SunnieRN

Last Sept. we made a very spur of the moment trip to wdw, our first.  My just turned three year old grandson faces challenges.  He isn't autistic, he has some symptoms of asbergers syndrome and I am not sure what else.  My daughter is excellent with him and were it not for her I seriously doubt he would be able to function as normally as he does.
He is prone to night terrors and has frequent meltdowns as well.
I love him with my entire being and he has the biggest heart of anyone I know.
I was concerned about bringing him to wdw.  How would he handle the crowds, the rides, the characters, the noise, the busses, the change in routine?
Well it was a miracle.  Because we decided to go Monday and left Wed., we drove, from Tx.  The whole time we played videos, reminded him we were going to mickeys house and talked about what he would see.  His first ride was the monorail.  I asked if we could ride up front.  They said yes, and the driver gave him a monorail license.  He smiled and the smile NEVER left his face for 8 days, except for 1 short meltdown!  When he met mickey and minnie he hugged them and was probably the happiest he has ever been!  He told Mickey, "I love you, can I live at your house?"
He wasn't afraid of anything, only disappointed he couldn't ride expedition everest and thunder mountain,but even LOVED barnstormer, maelstrom, pirates, winnie the pooh and so many many more!  No night terrors!
We saw such a happiness, peacefulness within him, we knew we had to bring him here regularly.
We bought DVC so that hopefully we will be able to keep bringing him and his baby brother, so the magic will stay alive!
Our next trip is planned for May.  Right now Connors daddy is in Iraq.  We are praying he will be able to take his leave and join us there.  That would make my little man so happy!!!!
I know compared to the stories, struggles and hardships you all go through this may seem minor, but it was a miracle I will always cherish!
Mexico seems to be a popular place!  Connor loved the ride and wanted to go over...and over.... and over gain, well you get the point.  The cm working there was a sweet little thing.  There was absolutely no one on the ride or in line, so we went to go through the turnstile.  The cm said "oh no, you are the special guest of the day you get to go this way" and she opened up a junction that let us bypass the que and go right to the dock.  Then when my daughter took him again she had gotten him a special certificate and miniature mexican flag as a gift!  Connor still beams when he talks about it!


----------



## mechurchlady

Connor's story had me a bit weepy and it is amazing how he loved WDW so much.

Hugs to you and hugs and chocolates and tissues to everyone.


----------



## CheapMom

KPeveler said:


> I know once a CM told a story of a young autistic girl, previously non-verbal, who spoke for the very first time in Turtle Talk with Crush, and the CMs at the attraction cleared out the theatre and allowed the girl a while of speaking with Crush, all by herself, while her mother bawled (happily) at the entrance of the theatre...



Amazing. My youngest son is diagnosed with PDD-NOS and had a periodfrom about 16 month- 3 years where he was almost completely non-verbal. However, we noticed that at Disney when he was 18 months he was much more engaged and more verbal. So we planned another trip 6 months later and oticed the same thing. So we had to try again- right around age 3- same amazing difference. There was no "magic moment" like in the story above- but it was definately magic for my family. 

By the way he is 6 now and doing GREAT in a regular Kindergarten class with only a few accomodations in place. And he is greatly looking forward to a trip to DisneyWorld in August.


----------



## Brightsy

I almost don't know where to start! Every trip we've taken to the World has been filled with Magic and Pixie Dust!
My younger son has autism (he's 7 now). So many milestones he met at WDW. The first time using a public bathroom was at Epcot. The first time he ran up and hugged a costumed critter was at WDW (Mickey to be exact, now THAT was Magic)! The first time I ever heard "I Love You, Momma!" was a WDW (again, at Epcot)!!!

But of all the wonderful times our first trip to Disney stands out. We ate dinner that night at the Biergarden. My son was then just 3 years old. For the first time since his DX we saw spontaneous smiles, he actually initiated social contact with kids his own age, he danced and tried to sing with the Polka band! I was so amazed, it was like he was a "regular" kid, for the first time in a long time I could almost forget he has autism! I told our waitress about this and she asked me, "You're taking lots of pictures, right?" I sighed and told her that our cameras batteries had died out. She patted me on the shoulder and told me she'd be back. A few minutes later she came back w/ the manager. The manager told me that she'd heard about our experiences so far and asked where my son was. I pointed to him on the dance floor (his Daddy was watching nearby as my son danced with several waitresses). The manager smiled and gave me a disosable camera and told me my son's meal was on the house!  She even arranged for us to meet w/ the Polka Band after the dinner was all done!!! 

That experience was just a hint of things to come. Whenever we've been to WDW we've been treated like royalty! No, we didn't always have super-special treatment, but we sure as heck seem to have a lot of Magic Moments. But, then again, to my son it's all magical, and what makes the pixie dust flurry all the more is watching the joy in his eyes, in his every fiber of being. The Mouse is my Hero.


----------



## SandrainNC

Well, more than once the CMs have been extra sweet to my oldest son who has Down syndrome.  We have been taken through exits to rides (at Peter Pan and at Goofy's Barnstormer), given extra time with The Genie in Epcot (Genie started chasing my son around and just playing with him), etc.   I even told the CM at Barnstormer that he could wait in the regular line but she insisted.  Just a sweet woman.   

I guess the one that stands out was at the Character Connection at Epcot. My DH and his sister were on Soarin so I took my son over to meet the characters while we waited.  This was in January 2006 so there wasn't a line in there like the ones I have seen lately.  We went up to Mickey first and Mickey put up his hand like wait a minute and walked off.  He went and got all of the other characters (Minnie, Pluto and Chip and Dale) to come over to his area to get a group photograph.  It was so sweet.   The only bad thing is the pictures never showed up on the photopass. They tried looking for them and never could find them.     So no picture, but I have the memory.  And of course, DH wasn't there to get the picture with his camera which is something we always do just in case.  

Sandra


----------



## maroo

Brightsy said:


> The first time I ever heard "I Love You, Momma!" was a WDW (again, at Epcot)!!!



Oh my...   

And I am out of kleenex.  

That is the most precious, precious thing...I can't even imagine.  

Aw...Aw...Aw...

I am speechless...


----------



## mechurchlady

maroo said:


> Oh my...
> 
> And I am out of kleenex.
> 
> That is the most precious, precious thing...I can't even imagine.
> 
> Aw...Aw...Aw...
> 
> I am speechless...


Sending you hugs and  some tissues, around here we have lots of them in stock. 

That was indeed very touching.

 I need to stock up on tissues, Becky's coffee, and lots of chocolates for this board.


----------



## Brightsy

maroo said:


> Oh my...
> 
> And I am out of kleenex.
> 
> That is the most precious, precious thing...I can't even imagine.
> 
> Aw...Aw...Aw...
> 
> I am speechless...



 *hug* Thank you! *hands over a box of tissues*


----------



## Disneylvr

I don't think I ever posted here about this.....

But last year we stayed at the Polynesian for the first time.  A real splurge for us but thought it would be great to be on the monorail for DD age 5 with autism....  We booked a standard garden view room.  DH went to park the rental car while DD and I went to check in.  DD was in a stroller but I didn't fasten the buckles.  While I was checking in she was watching a family walk out the doors with a bunch of balloons and all of a sudden DD stands up and races out the doors after them.  Of course I had to abandon my purse and the checkin process to run after her.  I bring her back in and this time fasten her in the stroller and I explained to the CM checking us in that DD had autism......  He just smiled and said "here are your room keys."  "Your room isn't ready but it will be in the Hawaii building, call this number in an hour and see if it is ready..."  We were upgraded to the concierge building!  Now I don't know if the CM could tell we needed a little pixie dust or what but it was the beginning of a wonderful stay at the Poly!!!!  We were so pampered by the end of that trip!!!!


----------



## WOW

This is really a great thread.  Our family has always lighted up at WDW.....one of our favorites is when tinkerbell comes down from the castle......we have seen it what seems a million times and still love it.

What I really wanted to you to know is something special.  Our Aunt who was 89 when she visited WDW for the first time....(she really didn't want to go, but we coaxed her.......we were there for 9 days.....and she kept saying what are we going to do there)........Well, talking about someone lighting up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She loved all of it...the castle, tink, characters, aloha, its a small world, the parades......She couldn't wait to go back.......she was there 3 times and became the tour guide of the group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She has since passed on, but the memories will be ours forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilgrimr

These are really great stories.  It is always nice to read about peoples great experience.  My DS (age 6) loves Snow White, infact that is one of the few words he can say unprompted.  We were at EPCOT and saw the line was closed off.  So, we talked to a CM and they told us when they would be  coming back.  So, we waited about 15 min when she and Dopey came out.  He and DD (age) were excited to meet them.  He went up and interacted with her.  He then reached up and brought her head down so he could give her a kiss on her cheek.  Snow White then asked if she could give him a kiss, and he had a kiss on his cheek that you could see with the lipstick.  He was happy and kept the lipstick on his cheek the rest of the day.  The interaction that he gets from the characters make the trips worth it.


----------



## SunnieRN

mechurchlady said:


> Connor's story had me a bit weepy and it is amazing how he loved WDW so much.
> 
> Hugs to you and hugs and chocolates and tissues to everyone.



Thank you so much!  Hugs backatcha!


----------



## Brightsy

All these wonderful stories make me more firmly believe I'm right... WDW needs to be on the approved list of therapies for our kids!


----------



## mechurchlady

Brightsy said:


> All these wonderful stories make me more firmly believe I'm right... WDW needs to be on the approved list of therapies for our kids!


I wonder if you could add us adults also.  I would get lots of fresh air, exercise and therapy at WDW.  I cannot even get an ECV through Rascal so I doubt they would do that.

Personally I am happiest at WDW and DLR and have grown there also.


----------



## Brightsy

Yeah, you're right, for adults too!


----------



## mom_2a_sept_princess

This is one of our favorite pictures.  It was taken in Jan 2008.  Our Emma was 4 and go to meet all the princesses and some princes:






and here are a few other ones from that special meeting:










And here we are in the parade at DHS





Disney is magical!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I thought of another one from a CM perspective. I mentioned how you all make the magic for us, and this was one of those times.

I was getting ready to go on set outside the Oasis at Animal Kingdom. As we were waiting for the other group to come in, my cell phone rang. It was my mom calling, and I immediately knew something was wrong because she never calls me. I found out my stepgrandmother had just died. Although she was technically my stepgrandmother, to me she was just grandma. She was the only grandma I had ever known on either side and my last living grandparent. It was very sudden and I knew there was no way I could make it out to Colorado for the funeral.

Our captain came in and the other performers in my group told him what happened. He asked me if I wanted to go home and I told him no, I would finish out the day as that was my last set. Honestly, having to go out there and smile and be happy was a lot better than stewing over it. It gave me some time to get some perspective. I actually ended up going out about 5 minutes early because my a kid with chicken pox hugged my partner and they could not allow her to come in contact with other kids.

It was one of the best sets in my life. It helped me to hold it together and to remember that life goes on. When I got backstage I was given a Great Service Fanatic, a recognition program for CMs who go above and beyond. It was the guests who really helped me through that day and made the magic for me.


----------



## SueM in MN

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It was one of the best sets in my life. It helped me to hold it together and to remember that life goes on. When I got backstage I was given a Great Service Fanatic, a recognition program for CMs who go above and beyond. It was the guests who really helped me through that day and made the magic for me.


----------



## DisneyWheeler

Just wanted to share this picture of me at Disney's Hollywood Studios that was taken in January of last year. 







Dan and I are always excited when we get the chance to go to Disney World with my mom and godfather. We might get to go again next year in January, but we'll have to wait and see. The cast members have always been nice to Dan and me. I don't ever remember coming across a bad one. I always love bringing my own wheelchair because it's so handy to have for the times we go visit the different Disney hotels. Plus, having it at the airport. Although the downside to that is having to wait for it at the jetway, then rushing to put it back together when you have a tight connection between planes. Dan likes me bringing it because of the stroller handle extension on the back. Since he has use of only one hand, it makes it easy for him to push me that way.  

Samantha


----------



## Joanna71985

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It was one of the best sets in my life. It helped me to hold it together and to remember that life goes on. When I got backstage I was given a Great Service Fanatic, a recognition program for CMs who go above and beyond. It was the guests who really helped me through that day and made the magic for me.



 Jessi. That must have been really hard for you.



mom_2a_sept_princess said:


>



I know the manager in that picture! He is really nice.  

I love your pictures! Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

This is one where other CMs made magic for me. My all time favorite movie is Beauty and the Beast because personality-wise, I am Belle. I'm the quirky bookworm that nobody gets, and as a little kid I watched that movie til I wore it out. Her prince is my all time favorite prince (and to me the most handsome) but you cannot get a meet and greet with him, he is always the Beast. I knew the cast for Cinderellabration, and Belle and her Prince agreed to take a photo with me on my last day of my first entertainment CP. The show was rained out, but they did it anyway. It's the photo in my sig. It was taken in front of the mural in castle while it was closed off to guests due to the show.


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyWheeler said:


> Just wanted to share this picture of me at Disney's Hollywood Studios that was taken in January of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan and I are always excited when we get the chance to go to Disney World with my mom and godfather. We might get to go again next year in January, but we'll have to wait and see. The cast members have always been nice to Dan and me. I don't ever remember coming across a bad one. I always love bringing my own wheelchair because it's so handy to have for the times we go visit the different Disney hotels. Plus, having it at the airport. Although the downside to that is having to wait for it at the jetway, then rushing to put it back together when you have a tight connection between planes. Dan likes me bringing it because of the stroller handle extension on the back. Since he has use of only one hand, it makes it easy for him to push me that way.
> 
> Samantha


Thanks for sharing the picture. It's nice to see what the people we 'see' on the boards look like. 
You looked very happy in your picture. 


Eeyores Butterfly said:


> This is one where other CMs made magic for me. My all time favorite movie is Beauty and the Beast because personality-wise, I am Belle. I'm the quirky bookworm that nobody gets, and as a little kid I watched that movie til I wore it out. Her prince is my all time favorite prince (and to me the most handsome) but you cannot get a meet and greet with him, he is always the Beast. I knew the cast for Cinderellabration, and Belle and her Prince agreed to take a photo with me on my last day of my first entertainment CP. The show was rained out, but they did it anyway. It's the photo in my sig. It was taken in front of the mural in castle while it was closed off to guests due to the show.


Your signature got cut off about 1/3 of the way down the picture.
I copied the link, so am trying to post it here, so people can see it.


----------



## Bugsmom73

I can honestly say that one of our most magical trips was our recent trip to Disneyland(that was planned in 3 short months).  On the Sunday of our trip, we were at California Adventure and on a whim went to the Monster's Inc Ride because DS really liked it from the night before(we rode it 2 times before it broke).  We were there to help open the ride and they asked for all the kids to come up to help.  The child who screamed the loudest would get to ride on it first, and get a pass for unlimited rides for that day.  DD won.  We did really encourage her to scream her heart out.  DH, DD and DS rode that ride a total of 11 times that trip.  I rode 9 and was finished.

We decided to tour other parts of the park that day and we were on our way back and we got dreamed.  We won an Ultimate Character Meet and Great, with a handful of other families we had 45 minutes with 15 Disney Characters.  One of the first characters DS encountered was the Queen of Hearts and he wanted nothing to do with her.  We explained his disability to her and she worked with him for about 10 mins or so by then end she got him to kiss her hand.  We then went on our way and partied hard with the other characters.  About 5 mins before we were done, ds starts asking for "Queen of Hearts, I want the Queen of Hearts."  It was less than a year ago that DS had even started talking and long sentances just aren't his thing.  We walked back to the Queen of Hearts and said that DS wanted to say "Hi" again and we also explained about his lack of talking and that she obviously made quite an impression.  He gave her a BIG kiss and you could tell the character was a bit choked up.  She made our trip, and he still talks about the Queen to this day.


----------



## SueM in MN

Bugsmom73 said:


> About 5 mins before we were done, ds starts asking for "Queen of Hearts, I want the Queen of Hearts."  It was less than a year ago that DS had even started talking and long sentances just aren't his thing.  We walked back to the Queen of Hearts and said that DS wanted to say "Hi" again and we also explained about his lack of talking and that she obviously made quite an impression.  He gave her a BIG kiss and you could tell the character was a bit choked up.  She made our trip, and he still talks about the Queen to this day.


I can imagine your DS made her day.
I would think the Queen of Hearts probably does not get a lot of people in the first place who want to meet her a 2nd time (she's the character who has "Off with their heads" as one of her most famous lines, after all).


----------



## Brightsy

I've always felt pictures are worth a thousand words... So here is something to show you all how precious my boy is and how precious WDW is to all of us.


----------



## danagirl

wow...what great stories!!! Ya'll are makin me cry!!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Well...it was such a little thing.....but here goes

Ds, (asperger's) was at the park for his first ever visit. He was 5. When we got off the speedway, he was approached by a dream team member to play a game.   They had "Cars" shake and go vehicles, and the kids had to shake them and make them go.

They had no idea that he is an aspie, or that he so needed to feel like part of a group...yet, that is what they did.

There he was playing with 3 other boys, all of them lauging and having fun. Something that he rarely gets to do, he really doesn't have any friends (sniff).

That one moment gave him a chance to belong.

and don't you know, he won each race. They thought maybe he had a better car...so they all switched vehicles, and yet he still won.

He was so proud!


----------



## maroo

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Well...it was such a little thing.....but here goes
> 
> Ds, (asperger's) was at the park for his first ever visit. He was 5. When we got off the speedway, he was approached by a dream team member to play a game.   They had "Cars" shake and go vehicles, and the kids had to shake them and make them go.
> 
> They had no idea that he is an aspie, or that he so needed to feel like part of a group...yet, that is what they did.
> 
> There he was playing with 3 other boys, all of them lauging and having fun. Something that he rarely gets to do, he really doesn't have any friends (sniff).
> 
> That one moment gave him a chance to belong.
> 
> and don't you know, he won each race. They thought maybe he had a better car...so they all switched vehicles, and yet he still won.
> 
> He was so proud!



Aw...that is not a little thing at all!     Feeling like we belong is one of the best gifts that we give each other. 




a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> There he was playing with 3 other boys, all of them laughing and having fun. Something that he rarely gets to do, he really doesn't have any friends (sniff).



Bless his sweet heart!  Kids can be mean.  He sounds like such a trooper!  

Bless your heart, too!  That has to be really hard on a Mom.  

Do you "hang out" with any of the Aspie Mom's on the DIS?  If not, you should!  I am sure that they can relate!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Thanks Maroo....

To me, especially, it WAS a big thing. he was so proud to be picked! (bless his heart, he got a matchbox type car at the end, and asked if his sister could have one. they waited until all the other people were gone, then discretely slipped him an extra one . so cute)

I just figured that there were so many big wonderful intended events that had been posted, that I wasn't sure if I should post mine.  :O)  (heck your trip report is one huge faith hope trust and Pixie Dust post....however, if you don't mind me saying so, you are the main pixie duster. from driving out lauren's  legs, to taking charge at night so that her mom and dad could have some one on one time....)

I am lurking a bit here in this forum, I may just find a connection as you suggest!


----------



## DisneyWheeler

Thanks Sue for your compliment; Even though there were some not-so-magical moments that I've experienced at Disney World. I've always smiled while at the parks as if I'm having fun during those bad times. I can't wait to go again, and neither can Dan the next time that my mom goes.

Samantha


----------



## maroo

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Thanks Maroo....
> 
> To me, especially, it WAS a big thing. he was so proud to be picked! (bless his heart, he got a matchbox type car at the end, and asked if his sister could have one. they waited until all the other people were gone, then discretely slipped him an extra one . so cute)
> 
> I just figured that there were so many big wonderful intended events that had been posted, that I wasn't sure if I should post mine.  :O)  (heck your trip report is one huge faith hope trust and Pixie Dust post....however, if you don't mind me saying so, you are the main pixie duster. from driving out lauren's  legs, to taking charge at night so that her mom and dad could have some one on one time....)
> 
> I am lurking a bit here in this forum, I may just find a connection as you suggest!



You are so sweet!  I do hope you find that connection!  I have found an awesome one over at our Wish Trippers Unite thread!   I love this board!!!

And I love Lauren and her family!  That family has pixie dust all over it...so I am just reflecting it.


----------



## buzz for boys

I have read this thread today from start to finish and I have tears streaming downmy face so many fantastic stories. 

My bit of pixie dust was whilst on a MAW trip with my ds who at that time was so ill we were advised to take him and create memories we could cherish as all the oncologists feared the worst . 
Whilst in line to see Mickey mouse a cm spotted my sons badge and asked us to come bk in about 10 minutes i was really confused and couldnt understand why we were asked to stand aside. Another cm closed the line off nd when the line had gone the 2 cms bougt mickey over to our family he took ds by the hand and motioned for us to foloow him he then took him on a ride and ds been ds asked to go again he was beaming mickey of course obliged - It was all too much for me and I bowed my head and sobbed I decide I should walk away so that ds didnt see me I got really close o one of the toilets when I was stopped by a cm I explained what was going on and the lovely cm gave me the biggest hug ever offered me some tissues and sent me bk to my family !! 
I am eternally grateful for all the cms involved that day and all the pixie dust on that trip made my ds a different child he came bk from the trip and started to fight the disease and now 5 years on we are taking him back - A moment I really never expected to see.


----------



## Applemomma

buzz for boys said:


> I am eternally grateful for all the cms involved that day and all the pixie dust on that trip made my ds a different child he came bk from the trip and started to fight the disease and now 5 years on we are taking him back - A moment I really never expected to see.



And now I'm crying again!!!


----------



## OneLittleSpark

buzz for boys said:


> I have read this thread today from start to finish and I have tears streaming downmy face so many fantastic stories.
> 
> My bit of pixie dust was whilst on a MAW trip with my ds who at that time was so ill we were advised to take him and create memories we could cherish as all the oncologists feared the worst .
> Whilst in line to see Mickey mouse a cm spotted my sons badge and asked us to come bk in about 10 minutes i was really confused and couldnt understand why we were asked to stand aside. Another cm closed the line off nd when the line had gone the 2 cms bougt mickey over to our family he took ds by the hand and motioned for us to foloow him he then took him on a ride and ds been ds asked to go again he was beaming mickey of course obliged - It was all too much for me and I bowed my head and sobbed I decide I should walk away so that ds didnt see me I got really close o one of the toilets when I was stopped by a cm I explained what was going on and the lovely cm gave me the biggest hug ever offered me some tissues and sent me bk to my family !!
> I am eternally grateful for all the cms involved that day and all the pixie dust on that trip made my ds a different child he came bk from the trip and started to fight the disease and now 5 years on we are taking him back - A moment I really never expected to see.



Buzz, that is such an amazing story! Thank you so much for sharing it with us . I'm so happy to hear that the Disney magic worked such a miracle for your little guy, and helped him fight so hard. I hope you all have another magical trip, and give him a special hug from all of us here . We don't know how the Disney magic works, but we are all so so glad it does .




Applemomma said:


> And now I'm crying again!!!



Me too!!!


----------



## camarks1234

these are just wonderful wonderful stories. thank you so much to everyone for sharing.

This is something little, but some magic came back to us after our cruise this Feb 1. We didn't realize until after we got home we had forgotten to pick up half of our pictures at Shutters in all of the disembarkation excitement. 

I was heartbroken because I knew there were some special moments in those pictures. AJ was on his wish trip and we had gotten pictures with different characters and a good family one too. I knew calling and asking would probably be fruitless so I didn't bother.

Yesterday when we collected our mail there was an envelope in there from Disney with our pictures and a note from DCL. Disney continues to astound me with their customer service. CS is the one thing I really will judge a co. by and Disney has got to be one of the best at it.

What this was was an unexpected service. I love it! Thank you Disney for giving so much to everyone. For making my little boys feel so special. Thanks to everyone on this board for sharing a little bit of themselves to help others have great experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## Gymfan15

I have a little story that might make you smile. 

Last May, I had the oppourtunity to go to Disneyland and DCA with my mom, grandparents and cousin Rebecca, who had never been to any Disney park before. Rebbecca is older than I but has some sort of mental disability (I don't know exactly what it is) and is very much a child in many ways, and can be difficult to manage at times. But don't let that fool you...she's a princess at heart and is as sweet as pie.

It was so beautiful and amazing being able to see Disneyland through her eyes...I guess as a teen who enjoys going all-out and rushing everywhere, it was great to be able to slow down and experience Disney magic through the eyes of one who really believed.

Hands down, the best moment of the trip was when we went to see the Drawn to the Magic show at DCA. We sat at the wrong location for the longest time before realizing where the show really was, and by the time we got there it was nearly over. But we still enjoyed the music and show, and at the end, because it was a weekend, Mickey, Woody and  Cinderella came out for the finale and then for a meet and greet afterwards. I know Rebecca would love to meet a real Princess, so as soon as the show was over I grabbed her and and ran into the Animation Studio, where a line was already forming. We were able to be the second group to see Cinderella, and you should have seen Rebecca's face!





I hung back because I was taking photos, so I didn't catch their conversation. But Cinderella was so kind and sweet with my cousin, and absoloutely made her day.






We also got to meet Mickey...










After we had said our goodbyes and left the studio, Rebecca was positively glowing. She turned to me, all excited, and said, "Did you hear what Cinderalla said to me? She called ME a PRINCESS!!!"

She could not stop repeating that all day. Everyone she met had to be informed that Cinderella herself had told Rebecca that she was a princess. It was magical and really great. Definitely something I don't think Rebecca or I will ever forget!


----------



## mechurchlady

I was at DLR the 5th of this month with Calvin.  It was awesome to see a boy of about 10 to 12 responding to Fantasmic.  I got bits of what he said but not much at times as he was either downs (doubt it) or maybe autism.  Every new action came with his arms moving and his voice punctuating the seen with some remark.  He was so into that show that in the corner of my eye I watched as much as I could the kid.

I know where the magic of Disney lies, it lies in the hearts of Cast Members.  That night was magical because I saw the world from a new view and the humdrum show became alive and magical because of that boy.


----------



## berries

I am a sappy mom and every time a castmember did something special for dd, I had tears in my eyes. No one has ever treated dd so beautifully! 

Here are a few things off the top of my head:

Hollywood and Vine- a worker brought the characters over to the table to entertain dd while I went to get our food at the buffet. At this character meal, the characters would first give ME a big hug before going up to dd. Dd enjoyed that just about as much as them hugging her!

The line to meet the princesses and fairies was just way too long for dd to wait in so I started to leave...explaining to dd that we would try later. A CM overheard and saw the GAC hanging around my neck. The CM took us directly to Cinderella! I had no idea where we were going until I opened a door and came face to face with Cinderella. I was shocked.   Dd did get to see the princesses and fairies after all. 

Dd wanted to meet Stitch all week long but I had no clue where to find him. We had given up when we walked smack into the line to meet Stitch! Just as we were getting the pen out for his autograph, Stitch left for a break.  Dd had a huge meltdown the entire time he was gone. Stitch came back and walked directly to dd, giving her fresh cut flowers.    I was bawling! How sweet! Dd was positively glowing from the interaction!

On the raft ride, dd refused to get out at the end of the ride. As I tried to talk her into getting out, the CM said it was fine--go again! This happened again so the CM ended up letting dd ride 3 times in a row. We were soaked! Dd was happy!  

I have to say the one character who took the most time with dd and was the most friendly and caring to her was Donald Duck.  I think we have a dozen pics with him!

Riding the train, dd got to be guest conductor. The Cm let her keep riding past our stop and another time around as she was grinning from ear to ear!  

I had tears in my eyes as dd was interacting with Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore came up and gave me the biggest hug and then kissed me a few times on the cheek.   Awww.       

Dd gave Buzz Lightyear a kiss and then walked over to give Woody a kiss...then told me she did that only so they "don't fight". In other words, she only wanted to give Buzz a kiss.   

The Light motors Action show was dd's favorite so I took her back on her birthday. This is one show I was unsure about as she is very sound sensitive but she loved the explosions! I told the CM the 2nd time that it was hard to direct dd's attention to the show until an explosion happened...she sat dd right up front for the 2nd show we attended.   

This has nothing to do with a CM but when we went to the Whispering Canyon cafe, we stopped by the sandy area. While we rested, dd ran to the sand to talk to a little girl there. My mother called for her to talk off her boots--I quickly ran to help dd as she has never walked barefoot in sand. Before I got there, dd was already running across the sand without shoes on! And no meltdown!  Every time we have went to the beach, she couldn't stand sand on her feet and would meltdown. This is a huge first for her! We stayed over an hour just to let her play in the sand. 

At Aniimal Kingdom, CMs in the parade stopped and talked to dd and wished her a happy birthday. Over and over I was shocked that they stopped to talk to her!  

A CM drew a huge Mickey with water and a broom just for dd's birthday.  That made her feel so special.  

This has nothing to do with a CM either...we went to the campfire and outside movie. Dd loves kids and babies. Since I could keep an eye on her, I let her wander around and meet other kids. She ended up sitting with another family with 3 kids the whole time. I asked if it was ok and the mom said "they were blessed" that she picked them to sit with.  Dd says this was her fave part of the trip. 

How could I forget...when we went to the campfire at Widlerness Lodge, we had gotten lost. Walked forever until we finally found it. Well we were exhausted walking back and a CM came by. He offered us a ride back to the boat. Not only did we not have to walk back but he left...then came back by with dd's glowing magic wand that had been dropped by accident. So so sweet of him to do that!

Dd loved the attention from all of the CMs at WDW. The child never once puffed out her chest or even recognized she had a chest until a birthday button was placed there. All week she pushed out her little chest at every worker so they would speak to her.    

Dd slept so well and even napped on our trip which is unusual for her. So I was able to rest up for the next day at WDW! We had so many magical moments this past week! Can't wait to go through the pictures.


----------



## maroo

Y'all...these stories are so awesome!!!

Keep em coming!!  

Disney is such a magical place.   

Thank you for sharing all of your stories!


----------



## LeeLee2U

O.k. I'm Bawling!!!  Thanks Maroo for sending me here!   I have so many stories i could but I will just start with one which was requested by Maroo.  So here goes.

On our third day of our wish trip, Really oursecond full day there, Braeton was having a really rough time.  he had gotten sick right before we left for our trip and was having a tough time shaking it.  his sensory was in high gear also so it was a little rough.
That a.m. my husband had to go to dialysis so it was just me and the 2 boys. We were at MK and decided to see Mickeys house.  now i wasn't going to try seeing Mickey in the Judges tent because I had read of the long lines and we had several character meals lined up with Mickey.

So we are in front of the house and a CM walks up to me.  I can't remember his name but He was so nice!  May I help YOU?
I asked "Do I need to go another way with the wheelchair or is it all compatible??" 
He says, Would ya'll like to see Mickey??

Well Of Course! And he says Follow me. Then he takes us down a route blocked off and over to the Judges tent. I originally wasn't going to do this since I had read the lines were long and we had several Character meals with Mickey planned.
The CM ask us to wait a min. and goes over to a door and starts whispering.
He brings us PAST everybody and pulls us over to the side.  So another man in a w/chair and some others were actually in the front of the line and another CM comes out. The man ask "Can that family go in my place? They are on a WISH trip!  She says "That is who I'm after!" She bends over and hugs Braeton and High 5's Tyler. I hear somebody had a WISH???

Now I hadn't said anything to them. We were wearing our Texas Wishing Well Buttons though. She says Did you wish to come to Disney World???

And Tyler answers. "He wanted to see Mickey and Pooh bear."

Well have you seen them? She asks. "

Uh Huh I hugged Pooh bear yesterday and mumble mumble mumble." B was starting to get shy.

"He saw Pooh at CP yesterday and Mickey waved to him at the parade." I said.

Well ........ she called the cms name here wants to give you a special surpise and I think I can help him out.

So we thanked the guy CM and followed the lady CM.

The man started clapping and I heard People asking who?? and the CM looks over and says "this child is on a WISH trip and his wish is to see Mickey! We are going to let them have extra time!!"
The whole line started applauding and cheering and I started bawling!!

We rolled in the room and Braeton didn't have aclue what was going on.  The look on his face was awesome!!
We stayed in there for a LONG time.  i kept trying to leave and Mickey kept motioning us to stay.  he even went over to the handler and they were whispering and then told me that Mickey wanted to make this extra special for Braeton and it wasn't hurting anything to just let the boys enjoy this.  He danced with the boys.  Rolled Braetons chair around!  Teased them with the Mickey ears etc... It was wonderfull!  At one point Mickey did the I Love You sign at Tyler and then pointed and shrugged at Braeton and Tyler said  "I love you too" and then said "Thank you for seeing my brother he really loves you and this trip is his wish trip so you made his wish come true." i think Mickey got a little overwhelmed at that!! Both CMs and photopass looked away and wiped at their eyes. When we went to leave Mickey came over to me and pointed at the boys and to me and then his heart and then gave me a big thumbs up!.  He then leaned over and gave me the biggest hug ever and patted me on the back.  As we were leaving Mickey walked us to the door, hugged us all again and pointed at us rubbed his eyes and crossed his hands over his heart!!  It was so SPECIAL!!!  We've never forgotten it!!


----------



## maroo

Aw...

Now you made me cry - again!    That is so special!! 

Thank you for coming over here to share your story!  Feel free to return anytime and share more awesome stories!  I am trying to keep this thread bumped - shamlessly plugging for more happy pixie dust stories!  So feel free to add some anytime!!!  

I am so glad you found this thread!  It is a diamond in the rough, isn't it!!!!!  I just LOVE it!


----------



## LeeLee2U

I have been reading the rest of the storys in this thread and at first was pushing the multi quote button, but then soon realized that everyone of them created that response reaction.
They are all beautifull.  I have several more stories I hope to share one day.  
And to whomever posted about Disney being a Therapy for our children and us.  I heartilly agree.  Now if we could just get our insurance to agree to pay for that!!!


----------



## waltfan1957

maroo said:


> Ok...first of all...I have been on these boards WAY too long to have missed this thread!
> 
> Lauren's quote after her trip..."I love Disney World...it is the only place on Earth where I don't feel disabled."  Now, that my friends...is why we are going back!
> Thank you, Disney!



thats what my wife says to,  its the main reason we bought dvc


----------



## maroo

waltfan1957 said:


> thats what my wife says to,  its the main reason we bought dvc



Aw....

Now see, THAT is Disney for ya!  

let's add more stories to this thread...anyone had any magic moments lately?


----------



## carrie6466

On our DD's (pdd-nos) first trip in June of 2007, we were there for her 4th birthday.  She wanted to ride Winnie the Pooh, but we couldn't get fast passes, because my ds had just gotten some that he didn't realize were for hours later.  The line was over an hour wait and I knew she couldn't do that either, so I told her we'd try later.  This resulted in an instant meltdown.  A CM came over to us and asked me if everything was okay.  I told her what happened with the fast passes and told her we'd be back later.  She noticed DD was wearing a birthday button.  DD was starting to calm down a little and the CM told us to wait a minute and she'd be right back.  She came back with another CM who asked us to follow her.  She took us in through the exit and let DD right onto the ride, telling her to enjoy the rest of her birthday.  When we got off the ride, she gave DD a magical moments certificate.  

I also found their supervisor later on in the day.  I filled out 'compliment' cards (not sure what you call them) for both CM's, as I had gotten their names at the time


----------



## jennydep

This is from my journal from Michaela's wish trip in 2006.  (Michaela is also known as Mickey.) I will never forget this moment.
"We stopped at a gift shop and started talking to one of the cast members there about meeting characters.  He told us to go to the Beauty and the Beast Show and ask if we could meet the Prince, Belle and Gaston after the show.  He said there is no other way to meet the Prince and Gaston but backstage.  When we tried to watch the show the other day we were at MGM, Mickey got scared when the Beast roared and had to leave, so we weren't too sure about this plan.  But we are glad we tried.  We asked about meeting the characters when we got to the show and even though it was actually too late to set the meeting up, a couple of cast members went above and beyond the call of duty and pulled it off for us.  Mickey was a little scared but sat through the whole show and really liked it.  We were ushered up to the front row before the final dance scene so we'd be close when the show was over.  When the cast member gave the approval, we went around the corner toward the backstage and there stood Belle and the Prince in all their finery with arms open wide and huge smiles on their faces.  (Gaston was standing off to the side in perfect character acting like this was all beneath him.)  Mickey just ran with her arms open to Belle and the Prince and gave them huge hugs.  It was a priceless moment, one of those things that only happens in Disney.  We spent just a very few minutes with them getting pictures and autographs then had to let them prepare for the next show.  It was truly a magical moment."

And another moment from our trip in 2007:
"Then we split up so Mickey could go meet some princesses and Brad and Michael could go be pirates on the Caribbean.  Mickey met Cinderella  again- and spent quite a bit of time with her.  Cinderella gave her a kiss but it didnt leave a lip print so she tried again.  The 2nd  one left a bit of a mark on her cheek, so Mickey was happy.  We met Dopey for the first time and had a lot of fun playing with him.  Mickey was a little bummed that Snow White wasnt in the room with Dopey so we went back later to meet her.  When Mickey walked up to Snow White, she told Mickey that she had been talking to Cinderella and had heard about Mickey wanting a kiss that left a mark.  So she gave Mickey a kiss on her cheek and one in her autograph book so she has one to keep."


Jenny


----------



## Brightsy

Gawsh! It's an awfully good thing I had my box of tissues next to the computer! I think I about used the whole dang box!
Anyways, I've already posted most of my magic moments... but after the first week of August I hope to have some more to post!

This trip will be fun and I'm so looking forward to it!
Not only will my kids have a blast, I'm sure....but this time it's MY birthday(Well, my birthday month, but I couldn't go ON my b-day...alas).


----------



## bellairisa

The first time I took my dd to DLR, she had just turned 4 and was couple months out of her last chemo treatment, so she was a bald little beauty with just a little fuzz (ala Captain Picard from Star Trek). Her grandparents, my sister, and I were taking her to DLR to celebrate her finishing her chemo.  The first thing we do when we get there is head over to the PFF to meet the princesses, whichever 3 that were currently there.  

The whole time in line which was about 45 min. wait, she kept saying how she was going to show the princesses her beautiful hair. When we got closer to the front of the line she decides to pull off her bandana to get ready for the princesses. She was very proud of her fuzz.  So we get to the front of the line and the CM that was working the front kneels down and starts talking to my dd.  Normally she is shy with strangers, but she starts talking to the CM about how excited she is to meet the princesses.  The CM asks my dd who her favorite princess is and my dd says Princess Aurora.  

Then the CM lets us go, and first my dd meets Belle who immediately pulls her to sit on her lap on the floor and hugs her, I was tearing up I must admit.  Then we met Cinderella, and then Jasmine.  After we met Jasmine, another CM stops us and tells us if we go wait by the big shield by the stage Princess Aurora will come and meet my dd.  My eyes got so round in surprise and I choked out a heartfelt thank you to the CM.  So we go down the steps to shield, wait for a couple of minutes, before another CM comes around and tells to follow her around the shield.  Behind the shield is a velvet rope hanging over a doorway, and the CM tells us the both Princess Aurora and Princess Snow White are waiting for my dd and the only thing they would like is the big hug for each of them.  Then the CM draws back the curtain, and there they were sitting on this beautiful terrence/bench with columns on each side with flowers wrapped around it.  My dd runs to Princess Aurora and gives her the biggest hug. Then she hugged Snow White was well. I was completely in tears the entire time while I was taking picture after picture.  The princess spent about 10 minutes with her, just talking, and they even showed her a special secret princess handshake with a kiss.  The entire time Princess Aurora held my dd on her lap.  
I couldn't believe it, it was all so surreal in a way. We weren't expecting anything when we had gone to PFF, we were just on a family vacation, not expecting any special treatment whatsoever.  I'll never forget that experience, the magic that is Disney is a wonderful thing.


----------



## maroo

Oh how sweet!!!!!!!!

I just love Disney!  They GET it!  I don't know how...but they GET IT!  

Your DD deserved it!  And I hope you find some of that magic on your Wish Trip, too!!


----------



## fronkfam

I just found this thread.  I have only read a few of the posts, but I'm crying happy tears!

Our special moment happened on our last trip to DLR in Sept. 2008.  Our son was using a wheelchair for the first time versus the stroller he had recently outgrown.  While walking along in front of TSMM we were telling our other kids that we were all really tired and didn't think we could wait in a 30-45 minute line right then.  A CM overheard us and said, "I know everyone's tired, why don't you try this other line?"  She led us over to the single rider line and had the other CMs get us on the ride together in less than 10 minutes.  

We have been to Disneyland several times with our kids and they are always wonderful, but this time was just a little bit more special because someone went out of their way to make sure we were having a Magical Time!

We LOVE Disney!!!


----------



## mechurchlady

A little boy maybe 8 years old has CP and he cannot set up and it is obvious he is disabled.  He waited like everyone else in line for Grizzly Rapids at DCA.   There is a gate for the disabled that sent him to a special line.  Nobody stared at him but I was like a wet rat and got some looks, lol.

I let a party of 4 go ahead of me because the raft had 4 people and I thought it was fair for me to wait for another boat and fill that one.  That is how I ended up in the same raft as the little boy, his littler sister and his parents.  I explained loading to them and about disabled guest services.  I boarded the raft first then the sister then dad who stood there until he realized he was to take the boy.  Mom joined us and the four of them sat to my right.

Mom put his legs on her lap then held his head up so he could see everything.  The little girl was scared as the belt was way too loose.  The little boy had the time of his life and you could see this silent child laughing and smiling and being elated by the ride.  I gave the sister who was shivering from the cold my lap towel and a celebration button.

Yep I saw a uncommunicative little boy set up and giggle and wriggle and laugh and smile as best he could despite his limitations.  I helped the little girl out of the raft then I got out.  I got the McClaren stroller and brought it to the raft since the CM did not do that.  That kid was still perked up and happy from his ride.

The magic of Disney lies in the hearts of CMs.
The Joy of Disney is the magic I see every time I go to a park.  Today I saw so much magic and saw a little boy happy as can be.


----------



## KPeveler

*bump*

I love these stories!


----------



## Bete

My mom has Alzheimer's disease and she's 87 years old when we went for the first time with her to Disney World.  She uses a walker at home, but for travelling we need do a wheelchair.  Well, I decorated her wheelchair arms with small posters hanging down from them with a picture of the park we attended each day and it stated that my mom was a first timer.  Well, a cast member noticed it.

We were going to the Buzz Lightyear ride in MK with our fastpasses and the CM who took our fastpasses noticed my mom's sign.  She asked us if we had a minute to spare.  I said sure.  Anyway, she left for about 5 minutes and when she returned all I can say is WOW!  She had a first timer pin for my mom that we put on her immediately.  Then the CM presented us with three yellow vouchers.  One voucher was giving us a free ice cream for our whole party which we enjoyed on The Liberty Queen paddleboat ride, later.   The other, two vouchers gave us automatic fastpasses for two, other attractions.  Finally, we were able to ride the Buzz Lightyear ride twice in a row.  I told my mom how special it was to do this and I said it was all because of her being there for the first time.  Well, I haven't seen a smile so grand from her in a very long time.  It made my day and hers.

I carried the same thought through every voucher we used that day at MK.  My mom felt she had accomplished something good and worthwhile for us and it made her feel like a million bucks.

Later in the week (on our last day) we were eating in the food court of the POP Century resort when a CM there came up to our table and started talking to us about our visit.  We got into a good conversation about it all and she then pulled out of her pocket Tinkerbell pins for us all.  She continued to tell us that these pins were not available for sale as a souvenir; they were special pins.  I told her we will cherish them.  It was a wonderful way to end our trip there.

Yeah for Disney World!


----------



## pampam

How wonderful these memories are for us.


----------



## Deesknee

What a great thread. I recently got back from my first trip having to use a wheelchair. We actually made the mistake of bringing a transport chair, not thinking I would need it as much as I did. I must say I was amazed at how kind most people were. We were a party of 6 & were not used to getting around with the chair so we were ackward & clumsy, but people were considerate, patient and helpful. Honestly, I cann't even narrow it down to any one incident. Also, I would like to say how much more sympathatic I am to all who are permantly in a chair. I don't want to be negative so I will say no more. Just  to all who experience WDW that way.


----------



## SueM in MN

Bete said:


> Later in the week (on our last day) we were eating in the food court of the POP Century resort when a CM there came up to our table and started talking to us about our visit.  We got into a good conversation about it all and she then pulled out of her pocket Tinkerbell pins for us all.  She continued to tell us that these pins were not available for sale as a souvenir; they were special pins.  I told her we will cherish them.  It was a wonderful way to end our trip there.
> 
> Yeah for Disney World!


I love it when someone finds this thread and posts another story. 
Every story in here is special. 

We've also gotten one of those Tinkerbelle pins from a CM (or I should say DD got one of those pins). the story we were told that went along with the pin was that it was not supposed to be traded; it was meant to be saved until someone needed or could use some special magic and it was to be given.


----------



## zaksmom

I have many stories. Some posted on others threads, don't want to repeat. Might tho because I love reading this thread. I'll share my Tinkerbell pin story now. My son who uses a wheelchair "won" the two pin set. A tomorrowland CM noticed our family's Mickey Mouse Club t-shirts with our names. He quizzed my son on original MMC trivia. Didn't know he was a Disney nerd! He gave him the mission to find someone worthy to give the second pin to. It had to be someone doing something magical for someone else. My son looked for a week for that special person. In AK, a little girl saw me struggling with the door and his wheelchair at the bat enclosure. She came running over and held the door without any parent prompting. She was very sweet and sincere. My son asked if she liked Tinkerbell, she did. Her parents then showed. The little girl, Emily I think, was soooo excited when he gave her the pin for being a special person. We chatted, took pictures. We met up again later. The parents said this was so typical of their daughter and was that it was so special that she was "rewarded" for her kind nature - though she didn't need it. She just always was looking for ways to help people. My son said that lots of times parents will shout to their kids "go help that kid with the wheelchair" - it bothers him. He said he could tell this little girl had a kind heart.


----------



## SueM in MN

zaksmom said:


> I have many stories. Some posted on others threads, don't want to repeat. Might tho because I love reading this thread. I'll share my Tinkerbell pin story now. My son who uses a wheelchair "won" the two pin set. A tomorrowland CM noticed our family's Mickey Mouse Club t-shirts with our names. He quizzed my son on original MMC trivia. Didn't know he was a Disney nerd! He gave him the mission to find someone worthy to give the second pin to. It had to be someone doing something magical for someone else. My son looked for a week for that special person. In AK, a little girl saw me struggling with the door and his wheelchair at the bat enclosure. She came running over and held the door without any parent prompting. She was very sweet and sincere. My son asked if she liked Tinkerbell, she did. Her parents then showed. The little girl, Emily I think, was soooo excited when he gave her the pin for being a special person. We chatted, took pictures. We met up again later. The parents said this was so typical of their daughter and was that it was so special that she was "rewarded" for her kind nature - though she didn't need it. She just always was looking for ways to help people. My son said that lots of times parents will shout to their kids "go help that kid with the wheelchair" - it bothers him. He said he could tell this little girl had a kind heart.


----------



## dee47

zaksmom said:


> I have many stories. Some posted on others threads, don't want to repeat. Might tho because I love reading this thread. I'll share my Tinkerbell pin story now. My son who uses a wheelchair "won" the two pin set. A tomorrowland CM noticed our family's Mickey Mouse Club t-shirts with our names. He quizzed my son on original MMC trivia. Didn't know he was a Disney nerd! He gave him the mission to find someone worthy to give the second pin to. It had to be someone doing something magical for someone else. My son looked for a week for that special person. In AK, a little girl saw me struggling with the door and his wheelchair at the bat enclosure. She came running over and held the door without any parent prompting. She was very sweet and sincere. My son asked if she liked Tinkerbell, she did. Her parents then showed. The little girl, Emily I think, was soooo excited when he gave her the pin for being a special person. We chatted, took pictures. We met up again later. The parents said this was so typical of their daughter and was that it was so special that she was "rewarded" for her kind nature - though she didn't need it. She just always was looking for ways to help people. My son said that lots of times parents will shout to their kids "go help that kid with the wheelchair" - it bothers him. He said he could tell this little girl had a kind heart.


----------



## ILuvMulan

Wow, what a great thread!!  Glad someone bumped it up.  I have only read a few posts... it is too late at night for me to cry anymore.

Here, are a couple of my favorite "magical moments".  Our First visit in 2007 my son had only had his prosthesis for a few months.  When they were made he knew that we were going to disney so he had Mickey Mouse put on his "new fast feet".  When we had dinner at Chef Mickey's each character signed his autograph book and his legs.  He thought that was awesome.

On our trip last year DS had developed a blister on his stump and had to be in his wheelchair for a couple of days.  One of those days was when we went to AK.  During the Lion King show we were seated on the front row and he was "Parked" by his sister and brother.  When it came time he was selected to lead the elephant section and later to dance around the theater at the end of the performance.  A CM handed him an instrument and pushed him all the way around in his wheelchair.  The thing that made it extra special was that they realized that he was sitting with his brother and sister and they invited them to join in as well.  Often times they get overlooked, that really made my day.


----------



## zaksmom

My most recent story. We were in the wheelchair section in the front far right of the Indiana Jones show. After the show all the kids run down through the stands to get Indiana to sign their autograph books and pictures. My son wanted to go to that area but could not. The CM saw him envying the action and told him to just wait where he was and the stunt man would come over to see him when all the other kids were through. She was right. When he came over -- his name was Jay, been playing the role for 8 years he said -- they were already finished clearing the stage from the last scene and were resetting the scene with the big ball at the beginning. We had the whole place to ourselves. Jay said to my son that they could visit on set and took him out to the "South American" looking setting. He said the pictures would be better with a good background. They spoke for a long time -- about Indiana Jones lore, etc. about being a stunt man, etc. The pix are great -- I let them alone and just snapped! When they were done, Jay said that he'd had a special time talking and had a gift. He took off his hat that he wore in the show and put it on my son's head. Keep it, he said, but be sure to febreeze it because he had been wearing it every day for two months! The hat has his name "Jay" written in it and my son has it in a place of honor on his shelf. Even though it was really hot my son wore it through the rest of the evening. I'll never forget my son's expression or that nice young CM who honestly enjoyed visiting with him. One of many magical experiences over the years.


----------



## Talking Hands

As some of you know I am an interpreter and attend workshops fairly frequently in the Orlando area.  2 weekends ago I was there and the first interpeters to greet and hug me were Disney Terps.  They bring magic even when they are not in the parks.


----------



## If The Shoe Fits

I LOVE these stories!!!
BUMP!!!!!


----------



## OneLittleSpark

Who has some more stories? I've got my tissue box all lined up and ready for more happy tears


----------



## metime

I hope I have one to add when I go ina month. I have been before but haven't seen anything appropriate for this thread, maybe I wasn't looking. I will next time.


----------



## Scoobmuzic

OneLittleSpark said:


> Who has some more stories? I've got my tissue box all lined up and ready for more happy tears



Ok  so you need to check out this thread.   You will need *all* your tissues!!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2106779


----------



## OneLittleSpark

Scoobmuzic said:


> Ok  so you need to check out this thread.   You will need *all* your tissues!!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2106779



Thank you for this thread! I started reading it, but have had to stop as I'm at work, and welling up at work gets you funny looks


----------



## andee515

BUMP!BUMP!BUMP! This was an awesome read. Thank you all!


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

I just love reading these experiences!  My kids keep wondering why I'm crying.    Thank you for all of your posts!  

My 30 year old brother with cerebral palsy moved in with us this year, and we are doing our best to save and plan for a trip to Disneyland in the next couple of years.  I would absolutely love to show my brother the wonder of DL.  He's an amazing guy who has always kept positive attitude and has a smile for everyone even through lots of tough times.  

Even if nothing special happens on our visit, just seeing him enjoy Main Street, being amazed by the fireworks - - I just can't wait!  The thing I'm most excited about is taking him on Soarin' Over California.  I really think he will love it, and it brings me to tears to think he'll get to feel like he's flying and free, with the breeze and scents in his face.  

Sigh.  We really need to plant that money tree in the back yard.  

Anyway, thanks for all the wonderful stories!  I hope to have a few of our own sooner rather than later!


----------



## SueM in MN

MemoriesintheMaking said:


> The thing I'm most excited about is taking him on Soarin' Over California.  I really think he will love it, and it brings me to tears to think he'll get to feel like he's flying and free, with the breeze and scents in his face.  k


I hope you do get a chance to go.
My DD's first ride on Soarin' was so cool. She is a 'wild child' and would probably do things like hang gliding in real life if she was physically capable. 
That brought tears to my eyes when she rode.
During the whole ride she kept tapping my arm and pointing at things, squealing and signing during the whole ride (she understands well, but can't speak).


----------



## maroo

SueM in MN said:


> I hope you do get a chance to go.
> My DD's first ride on Soarin' was so cool. She is a 'wild child' and would probably do things like hang gliding in real life if she was physically capable.
> That brought tears to my eyes when she rode.
> During the whole ride she kept tapping my arm and pointing at things, squealing and signing during the whole ride (she understands well, but can't speak).



Oh Sue!

I want Lauren to ride that ride SOOOOOO bad!

I can't seem to talk them into going back.    I wish money grew on trees!

I even rode it over and over in different spots to try to figure out what section moved the least so she could ride it and not be moved around as much. 

I LOVE that ride!


----------



## SueM in MN

maroo said:


> Oh Sue!
> 
> I want Lauren to ride that ride SOOOOOO bad!
> 
> I can't seem to talk them into going back.    I wish money grew on trees!
> 
> I even rode it over and over in different spots to try to figure out what section moved the least so she could ride it and not be moved around as much.
> 
> I LOVE that ride!


If I had a money tree, I would send you some

We've been on Soarin' a lot of times and I would say all seats move about the same - it's very gentle motion as you know.
We were concerned the first time that we rode because DD has a lot of spasticity and goes into an extension pattern when she gets excited if her feet are not firmly fastened to the wheelchair footplates (picture a doll that doesn't bend at the waist or hips trying to sit on a chair). Excitement also gives her a lot of athetoid type movements (the only times she gets them), so along with 'no bend Barbie,' we have arms and legs flying all over.
When she rides, we use the extra strap between the legs that small children are required to use. The first time she rode, DH and I were kind of apprehensive (didn't want her popping out of a ride 30 feet in the air), but DD did great.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

SueM in MN said:


> We've been on Soarin' a lot of times and I would say all seats move about the same - it's very gentle motion as you know.
> We were concerned the first time that we rode because DD has a lot of spasticity and goes into an extension pattern when she gets excited if her feet are not firmly fastened to the wheelchair footplates (picture a doll that doesn't bend at the waist or hips trying to sit on a chair). Excitement also gives her a lot of athetoid type movements (the only times she gets them), so along with 'no bend Barbie,' we have arms and legs flying all over.
> When she rides, we use the extra strap between the legs that small children are required to use. The first time she rode, DH and I were kind of apprehensive (didn't want her popping out of a ride 30 feet in the air), but DD did great.



Hi, SueM!  I was thinking the between the leg strap would work for my brother, also.  Do you remember - was it a tight fit with your daughter, or is it made to fit an adult easily?  I can't for the life of me remember how long they are.  

Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

MemoriesintheMaking said:


> Hi, SueM!  I was thinking the between the leg strap would work for my brother, also.  Do you remember - was it a tight fit with your daughter, or is it made to fit an adult easily?  I can't for the life of me remember how long they are.
> 
> Thanks!


I've got better than memory - I've got pictures






The leg strap was long enough to comfortably fit my DD (she is 5 feet tall and 86 pounds). My MIL also used the strap because she is afraid of heights. She is just over 5 feet tall.
If you look in the Epcot FAQs near the top of this board, the second page has picture montages of some attractions, including Soarin that might help to jump start your memory.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

Ooh, thank you, SueM!  That is so helpful.  It looks like it will work out just fine for him.


----------



## OneLittleSpark

MemoriesintheMaking said:


> Sigh.  We really need to plant that money tree in the back yard.



Please tell me where to get those seeds!


OK, I've got a story from our recent trip - not about me, but about another family we met. We were waiting for the AK parade in the wheelchair viewing area, when a family with Make a Wish buttons came up and parked their stroller alongside us. They had three kids, the youngest (who's Wish it was) showing off her beautiful bald head for all the world to see . I know it may sound odd, but it was wonderful to see her squabbling with her older sister before the parade - at Disney she was allowed to forget about all her medical issues and just be a normal kid for a while.

Anyway, when the parade started, I kept stealing sideways glances at them, to see that they were enjoying it and making sure I didn't get in their way. The little girl was only interested in the characters, pretty much ignoring all the giant animal puppets that came past. The characters on foot were so good at interacting with all the kids in the family - giving them high-fives, kissing their hands or patting their heads. However, the truely magical moment came when Mickey's float came past at the end of the parade. The little girl just lit up, smiling and waving at him. He noticed her in the crowd, and suddenly it was as if he could see nobody else - every wave and blown kiss went straight to that family, until the float had rounded the corner out of sight. It may be a little thing, but you could tell it meant so much to those kids  I don't know whether their parents saw it or not, but if they did, I'm sure it meant the world to them too


----------



## Earstou

SueM in MN said:


> The leg strap was long enough to comfortably fit my DD (she is 5 feet tall and 86 pounds). My MIL also used the strap because she is afraid of heights. She is just over 5 feet tall.



I'm 5' 8" and average weight and the strap fit me, too.


----------



## zaksmom

My son who has cp uses the strap between the legs too. He's about 5'6" 150 lbs.  Our last trip as we were taking off the CM called out to my son to stay put when it's over so he could ride again. So thoughtful as he rides this a lot and the in and out of the wheelchair takes its toll. Have fun.


----------



## OneLittleSpark

I thought I'd bump this wonderful thread up, to see if anyone has any more stories to add. I love reading about how the Disney magic has touched each and every one of our lives, especially during those times when we really need it


----------



## KPeveler

Bumping this thread back up for more stories!


----------



## blessedmom4

Our youngest daughter had just turned three when we went to WDW with her the first time. She IS adorable and was in her wheelchair. Merlin the Wizard, came to talk to her as we paused for some water and offered to sign her autograph book…our other children had never cared about that before, so we didn’t HAVE an autograph book (who knew, lol). He asked us not to move, he would be back shortly. He went into the nearest gift shop in Magic Kingdom…we saw him PURCHASE a book and large Disney Pen and came back to open it, sign it and present it to her…she was hooked! She has been to Disney three times now (waiting on her Make a Wish…which is Disney, of course). She still loves autographs and has even had a few Cast Members ask her for HER autograph! (I always decorate her Wheelchair…I say, if you have to ride in a W/C, you might as well ride in style)! Sorry for the long post, you just reminded me HOW MUCH FUN the autographs can be…my middle two enjoyed gathering them that year...maybe due to the magic of Merlin! We never saw Merlin again in the three trips since, she always looks...


----------



## pampam

blessedmom4 said:


> Our youngest daughter had just turned three when we went to WDW with her the first time. She IS adorable and was in her wheelchair. Merlin the Wizard, came to talk to her as we paused for some water and offered to sign her autograph bookour other children had never cared about that before, so we didnt HAVE an autograph book (who knew, lol). He asked us not to move, he would be back shortly. He went into the nearest gift shop in Magic Kingdomwe saw him PURCHASE a book and large Disney Pen and came back to open it, sign it and present it to hershe was hooked! She has been to Disney three times now (waiting on her Make a Wishwhich is Disney, of course). She still loves autographs and has even had a few Cast Members ask her for HER autograph! (I always decorate her WheelchairI say, if you have to ride in a W/C, you might as well ride in style)! Sorry for the long post, you just reminded me HOW MUCH FUN the autographs can bemy middle two enjoyed gathering them that year...maybe due to the magic of Merlin! We never saw Merlin again in the three trips since, she always looks...


Thanks for posting.  I would dearly love to see pictures of how you decorated her WC.  I've thought many times of trying to decorate DD's WC but don't know where to start.


----------



## cm8

blessedmom4 said:


> Our youngest daughter had just turned three when we went to WDW with her the first time. She IS adorable and was in her wheelchair. Merlin the Wizard, came to talk to her as we paused for some water and offered to sign her autograph bookour other children had never cared about that before, so we didnt HAVE an autograph book (who knew, lol). He asked us not to move, he would be back shortly. He went into the nearest gift shop in Magic Kingdomwe saw him PURCHASE a book and large Disney Pen and came back to open it, sign it and present it to hershe was hooked! She has been to Disney three times now (waiting on her Make a Wishwhich is Disney, of course). She still loves autographs and has even had a few Cast Members ask her for HER autograph! (I always decorate her WheelchairI say, if you have to ride in a W/C, you might as well ride in style)! Sorry for the long post, you just reminded me HOW MUCH FUN the autographs can bemy middle two enjoyed gathering them that year...maybe due to the magic of Merlin! We never saw Merlin again in the three trips since, she always looks...



, that was so nice of him, and so sweet, he really did leave a lasting impression on your DD


----------



## blessedmom4

pampam said:


> Thanks for posting.  I would dearly love to see pictures of how you decorated her WC.  I've thought many times of trying to decorate DD's WC but don't know where to start.



I will try to post some pictures if I can figure it out…She has had a very hard life, medically, yet has the sweetest of smiles and disposition…just like a Princess  . One of our favorite “things” we do at Disney to make her feel extraordinary is to use a small sign that slides in the back of her chair and sits just over her head, so it doesn’t disturb anyone else. It says “Lisa’s Princess Mobile” and is decorated on both sides with a crown, jewels, stickers, etc…she LOVES it and is so happy when someone calls her Princess Lisa! (The sign in the picture posted was a last minute idea the first year, I have gotten MUCH better over the years, lol) She ALWAYS dresses in a costume in the parks as well…it is  amazing to me how many people see her from park to park and come up to tell her something they saw several days earlier…she is so cute and waves  to everyone as we walk around and she rides in her W/C, as if she is in a parade all day, it makes her feel special. Also, we have had LOTS of People ask us who made the sign (I did), They want one and wish they could be purchased at the parks…I have told DH we should move there so I could start my new career making Disney signs, lol….

Thank you CM8 and PamPam for the nice posts.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I can't think of any stand out major experiences but for me the Pixie Dust is in all of the little things.  

Like the CM that stopped foot traffic on a walkway because I could not even merge into the crowd and was stuck in one spot.

All the ride CM's that tell me to take my time, ask what I need to transfer to the ride, and make sure that I am able to get on and off safely.  They put a hand out to steady me if I stumble.

The shop CM's that notice that I exist and don't just look over me at the cash registers, and offer to assist with getting something if needed.

The restaurant CM's that make it seem like no big deal to find a place that is easy for me to get to and find a place to park nearby, even though the place is packed with people.

The CM at Fantasmic that made sure to find a spot for my girls and I to see the show even though all the HC spots were filled.

But most often it IS the other guests.  I have encountered more friendly and helpful people in WDW than anywhere-- and certainly at least 100x more than I have encountered that annoy me .  Helping me open doors, stopping and letting me merge into the flow of traffic after a show or just when it is busy, offering assistance in a store or in line.  Ones that do pay attention and realize that the ECV is there and grab their child's hand so they don't walk in front of me with an apologetic smile.  The ones that realize I am behind them for some thing like the street performances at DHS and tell me to move in front of them so I can see.  We do read about the negative here on the DIS but I have had so many more positive interactions with other guests than negative.


----------



## Joanna71985

blessedmom4 said:


> Our youngest daughter had just turned three when we went to WDW with her the first time. She IS adorable and was in her wheelchair. Merlin the Wizard, came to talk to her as we paused for some water and offered to sign her autograph bookour other children had never cared about that before, so we didnt HAVE an autograph book (who knew, lol). He asked us not to move, he would be back shortly. He went into the nearest gift shop in Magic Kingdomwe saw him PURCHASE a book and large Disney Pen and came back to open it, sign it and present it to hershe was hooked! She has been to Disney three times now (waiting on her Make a Wishwhich is Disney, of course). She still loves autographs and has even had a few Cast Members ask her for HER autograph! (I always decorate her WheelchairI say, if you have to ride in a W/C, you might as well ride in style)! Sorry for the long post, you just reminded me HOW MUCH FUN the autographs can bemy middle two enjoyed gathering them that year...maybe due to the magic of Merlin! We never saw Merlin again in the three trips since, she always looks...



Merlin is no longer out in the parks, unfortunately


----------



## blessedmom4

Joanna71985 said:


> Merlin is no longer out in the parks, unfortunately



We suspected that, thank you for telling me. I makes it an even more magical moment that was meant to be cherished from our memories. I wish WE lived in MIckey's backyard!

I agree with you lovetoscrap that the PEOPLE make Disney memorable, good or bad...I look for the good too!


----------



## Joanna71985

blessedmom4 said:


> We suspected that, thank you for telling me. I makes it an even more magical moment that was meant to be cherished from our memories. I wish WE lived in MIckey's backyard!
> 
> I agree with you lovetoscrap that the PEOPLE make Disney memorable, good or bad...I look for the good too!



It's really disappointing. I used to watch the show all the time, and hate that it ended (plus I miss seeing Merlin, as he was a super-nice guy).

But I love living in FL (as much as I love working for Disney).


----------



## Nebula

12 years ago on our first trip to Disney, we went all out on our vacation.  It was the biggest trip we ever took.  My Dad was very sick and was having surgery when we got back.  We didn't know if I was going to make it, so we wanted some happy memories.

Dad was a big man - Pooh-sized, if you will - and needed an ECV.  Because of his size, and his bad legs, there were a lot of rides he couldn't do.  He really, really wanted to do PotC, though.  One cast member made it one of the most special parts of our trip.

Dad parked the ECV and we got him into the boat.  Jaime, the cast member, made sure Dad was comfortable and that he had no troubles.  Now, my memory is skethy here, because it WAS 12 years ago *L*  But I know that the ECV was at the entrance and Dad was at the exit after the ride.  He told me to go fetch the ECV.

Well, I couldn't steer the thing.  I was plowing through the crowd, afraid I was going to kill someone.  I stopped the ECV and was near tears, knowing Dad was stranded without the cart but not wanting to hurt anyone trying to steer the darned thing!

And then... my knight in shining armor... er, pirate gear.  Jaime showed up, saw my distress, and offered to get the ECV to Dad.  Just picture a cast member in full PotC regalia, steering an ECV through the late July crowds of Adventureland   He deposited the ECV, made sure both Dad and I were OK, and went about his business.  I know it's a small thing, but he made our day.  Jaime, I'll never forget you!  

And Dad (who posted as Marshall here on the boards) made it through his surgery and we had him for another 8 years.  Thanks to all of the great CMs, we had some wonderful memories!


----------



## OneLittleSpark

blessedmom4 said:


> Joanna71985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merlin is no longer out in the parks, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> We suspected that, thank you for telling me. I makes it an even more magical moment that was meant to be cherished from our memories. I wish WE lived in MIckey's backyard!
Click to expand...



I don't know whether they'd be able to manage anything, but you might want to talk to your wish co-coordinator, and see if they can arrange for your DD to meet Merlin on your trip. As I said, they may not be able to do it, but it's worth asking


----------



## dmccarty

WHAT!  This thread is over?  No more posts?  

I guess I needed a break the tissues were used up....  

Later,
Dan


----------



## KPeveler

dmccarty said:


> WHAT!  This thread is over?  No more posts?
> 
> I guess I needed a break the tissues were used up....
> 
> Later,
> Dan



Who said it is over?   It's not locked so let's keep the stories going!


----------



## dmccarty

I do have a story.....  Had it almost done and danged it someone interrupted me at work with work!   

Back in one of the late 90's trips, pre Disney Kids(DK),  the DW and I were at EPCOT.  She is not a big ride person and I have been going WDW since it was only MK and it had just opened so I can skip a ride if I  *** HAVE *** too.   

Pre DK we would just wander here and there in the parks literally smelling the flowers.    We made our way over to one of the buildings on the east side and on the way over I got a nice photo of two butterflies doing the wild thing under a bush.    It was spring and it was the Flower and Garden Festival!    It would have been a great photo but I needed a flash which I had not brought with me....

At the time the building we walked into had a small retail area.  As soon as we got into the building we noticed there was a Make A Wish family just standing to the side.  The girl was in bad shape.  She was sitting in a wheel chair, breathing O2, and I think she had an IV.  My guess was she had liver problems at a minimum because she looked jaundiced.    She was one miserable and unhappy child.  She looked so sad and uncomfortable.

DW took one look and started crying.  She had to move off into the retail area to hide.  I could sorta kinda hide/control the tears so I stayed around to see what was going to happen because you could tell the family was waiting.  

Shortly thereafter Chip and Dale or Tigger and Pooh showed up.  Can't remember which anymore but what I do remember was the look on this child's face.  She went from so sad.  So pained.  So unhappy.  To very happy and very excited.  It was like turning on the light in complete darkness.  Those characters flicked the switch and turned off her darkness.    

A few people were around and seeing what was happening.  There was NOT a dry eye in the place watching this kid finding a moment of happiness.  I still tear up thinking about her.

I told the DW about this thread and the first thing she did was mention crying after seeing this little girl and what those character did for her.    That little girl left a happy/sad memory that we will carry forever.

One of my life's regrets was not being able to get photos of that child.  It was too dark in the building and I did not have a flash.  One good photo would have been priceless for that family and I really wish I had been able to provide it for them.

Later,
Dan


----------



## retired and happy

We are foster/adoptive parents and take our children, all special needs/handicapped children, to Disney at least once every year.  We are there for 3 weeks for Christmas and New Year and sometimes in the summer.

While there in 1999 we had a precious little almost 2 year old boy with Spina Bifida.   He could not hear anything.
He failed every hearing test administered to him.

While in the Magic Kingdom we noticed him really be attentitive to the characters and most especially Buzz LightYear. 

That night when were back in the RV at F/W everything got really quiet and my husband, who was convinced Justin
had heard something that day, said "Justin" and that baby turned toward my husband and we knew he was now able to hear.

When we got back to Atlanta we took him to once again be tested and the specialist wanted to know what we had done to him because he now had almost perfect hearing.  No one could believe it.

I told them all "it is the magic of Dianey".


----------



## kampfirekim

retired and happy said:


> We are foster/adoptive parents and take our children, all special needs/handicapped children, to Disney at least once every year.  We are there for 3 weeks for Christmas and New Year and sometimes in the summer.
> 
> While there in 1999 we had a precious little almost 2 year old boy with Spina Bifida.   He could not hear anything.
> He failed every hearing test administered to him.
> 
> While in the Magic Kingdom we noticed him really be attentitive to the characters and most especially Buzz LightYear.
> 
> That night when were back in the RV at F/W everything got really quiet and my husband, who was convinced Justin
> had heard something that day, said "Justin" and that baby turned toward my husband and we knew he was now able to hear.
> 
> When we got back to Atlanta we took him to once again be tested and the specialist wanted to know what we had done to him because he now had almost perfect hearing.  No one could believe it.
> 
> I told them all "it is the magic of Dianey".



OK!  I'm officially choked up!  Beautiful story!

A couple of years ago we weren't sure if DS 5 (autistic) would remember or understand where we were going, but as we neared the entrance and began seeing the billboards, his eyes brightened, he stared out the window at every sign...and then we heard him say "Wall Dissey Wurl"  as we continued he began to repeat "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse"...  You can imagine our excitement (even DS6 was excited about the spontaneous speech!)  I just happened to be videoing the scenery going in...and WE CAN HEAR IT ON OUR HOME VIDEO!


----------



## pampam

kampfirekim said:


> OK!  I'm officially choked up!  Beautiful story!
> 
> A couple of years ago we weren't sure if DS 5 (autistic) would remember or understand where we were going, but as we neared the entrance and began seeing the billboards, his eyes brightened, he stared out the window at every sign...and then we heard him say "Wall Dissey Wurl"  as we continued he began to repeat "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse"...  You can imagine our excitement (even DS6 was excited about the spontaneous speech!)  I just happened to be videoing the scenery going in...and WE CAN HEAR IT ON OUR HOME VIDEO!



tears of joy folks, tears of joy.  We need some smilies for happy tears.  I'm enjoying each and every story.


----------



## cm8

kampfirekim said:


> OK!  I'm officially choked up!  Beautiful Story!
> 
> A couple of years ago we weren't sure if DS 5 (autistic) would remember or understand where we were going, but as we neared the entrance and began seeing the billboards, his eyes brightened, he stared out the window at every sign...and then we heard him say "Wall Dissey Wurl"  as we continued he began to repeat "Mickey Mouse, Mickey Mouse"...  You can imagine our excitement (even DS6 was excited about the spontaneous speech!)  I just happened to be videoing the scenery going in...and WE CAN HEAR IT ON OUR HOME VIDEO!
> 
> *Sorry...I have no idea how I posted this twice!    BTW, TERRIFIC THREAD!*



that was so sweet and moving,


----------



## kampfirekim

cm8 said:


> that was so sweet and moving,



Thanks.  Those moments are very special with neurotypical kids, but when they happen with a child with extra difficulties, they become extra special.     (It seems that these moments happen VERY frequently at WDW...could it be the Disney Magic?)

BTW,  GREAT verse in your siggy.  Verses like that help get me through the day.


----------



## stitchlet

Just spent the afternoon reading all of these beautiful posts and I am truly speechless.  

So glad that everyone who posted was able to experience such magical moments.

Thank you to everyone who took the time to share . . . hoping this thread will continue . . . 

 &  to all!


----------



## KPeveler

Here is my wonderful story from my wedding night:

In January 2009 I was in Disneyland visiting my in-laws and I met a lovely woman with a daughter named Azzaria (sp).  She used a custom McLaren special needs stroller, and we were discussing how annoyed we were that other people were trying to pass off their strollers as "special needs" so they did not have to pick up their child.  (We watched a person tell the CM they needed the stroller intact on the tram, and then he told us he did not really need it, as if we were part of a grand conspiracy.  Needless to say, we flagged down a CM and got the guy removed from the line.

(In Disneyland, the trams are wheelchair accessible and take you to the park entrance)

I later saw Azzaria and her mom on BTMRR, which was a blast!



Fast forward 10 months later to Oct 2009 in Disney World....

We are waiting for SpectroMagic on the night of my wedding, and we see a fairly familiar face sitting to our right...  It was Azzaria!  She had travelled all the way from California on a Wish Trip, and we happened to pick the same spot for the parade!

Talk about a chance meeting!  Now we are waiting to go back to CA to see if we see her again!


----------



## Eeyore5

When my mom and I went in October 2008, CM went out of their way to help us. We are both disabled and need ECVs for Disney. The accessibility was amazing to me. I traveled as a teenager competing in wheelchair sports. Disney was one of the best places I have ever been for accessibility. CM made it so easy for us to get on and off rides and bent over backwards to make sure we were safe. I normally walk to get around but couldn't handle the amount of walking at Disney. One of my hesitations about using an ECV was past experience traveling when using a wheelchair. The accessibility at Disney gave me the freedom to enjoy my trip. My whole family is going in November and my mom is calling tomorrow to reserve our ECVs.


----------



## kahblue

We took our kids to Disney for the first time in 2008. Our oldest is now 13 years old - he has Down syndrome and Autism. He does not chew food so he can only eat soft and pureed food. As you can imagine, I was concerned about him getting a decent hot meal every day. I did bring my food processor and canned ravioli (in a thermos) so that covered lunch. 

I had read in the Passporters' Special Needs guide that some restaurants will puree food. That was the deciding factor! Every table restaurant we went to, the chef came out and discussed his meal. My son ate like a king that week!

We are now getting ready for our 3rd trip back. There is no where else I can vacation where I know he will be treated so well. We will continue to return each year simply for him (and my 10 year old son isn't complaining!).

KIM
Trip 3: 08/25-09/03


----------



## WOW

They are really always there to help.......I am so glad that your son gets treated like a King there......That is the Disney Magic that keeps us going there.........It is our absolute best place in the WORLD,


----------



## Bill_Lin

Disney has a policy of CARING.  They train and encourage their cast members to care about people, especially about Wish Trip Kids.  This is so unusual in our age.  I have gone to Disney with my DD, both for a wish trip and for a remission celebration trip.  She was always shown such compassion, caring and attention.  May Disney always have middle management folks who encourage cast members to show that they care.  It starts at the top.  May whoever fills Roy Disney's shows put them on the right feet.


----------



## CityGranola

We are going to DW at the end of the month and I cannot wait to post our magical moments!

ODS has SPD and possibly some other stuff going on, on top of serious food allergies.  I know DW is the one place we will truly have magical memories... I am so nervous about the trip - ODS needs his routines and such, I just hope I have good news to report when we get back!


----------



## KPeveler

*bump*

We need some more cheerful, happy, or touching stories about Disney World!


----------



## amdrees

We took our two sons to Disney for the first time in 2008.  They were 4 and 1 at the time.  I had promised to take my older son for his 5th birthday but we went early thanks to free dining   I honestly thought we would go to Disney once, hate it, and swear to never go back.  My oldest son has had ongoing medical issues beginning before his birth.  His life has been full of labs, therapy visits, and doctor visits.  But for one week Disney gave us all an escape.  There were no needles, no doctors, and the weight of managing the unknown was temporarily lifted.  As we toured Epcot we went into a shop near Norway where the large troll lives.  My older son and husband donned viking hats, swords, and shields and began to battle the large troll.  A kind CM noticed the interaction and flagged down a photopass photographer.  She then directed other guests around us so I could video tape the interaction.  When we walked out of the store I told my husband that the interaction was worth the price of the whole trip.  By the end of the trip we booked a bounce back offer.

Fast forward to fall of 2009.  I called reservations to make a change to my reservation.  I was very upset as we had recently learned our older son would need a transplant.  The CM was having a hard time adjusting the reservation without losing our free dining offer.  I began crying and told him that my son was having some serious medical issues.  I explained that I worked for the Children's Hospital in our area and that my child was by no means terminally ill but that this trip was the only thing tangible we were holding onto.  The CM informed me that he had moved to Orlando from our area and that he had three sons.  He then stated that his middle son had cancer during his childhood and was alive thanks to our Children's Hospital.  He then assured me he would take care of our reservation and he did.  

My son's condition has progressed over the past year and we debated whether we would be able to make a trip back this year due to the economy.  However, he asked to return and DH agreed it is better to take him now than to regret not taking him later.  So, we will be returning this year in December.  When people at work ask me how I am able to manage I tell them I can get through anything as long as I am planning a trip to my happy place.


----------



## Escape2Disney

I just posted a frustration on another thread, but want to follow that up with the many positive experiences we've had in this thread.  Thank you for starting this....I had a good cry!

*Daughter*
I have a daughter with high functioning autism. She has been working through social anxiety among other challenges her whole life. When she was almost 5, I decided that the best way to get her used to groups of people would be to take her to a Disney park. It's interesting, kid-centered, and friendly. During this first trip, she didn't speak a single word. She just stayed close to me and looked at everything with wide eyes. She'd occasionally go on rides (with short lines) with her sister or I and we'd get a little nervous smile. She seemed to be having a good time, but just had nothing to say! 

On the LAST night we were waiting for the parade near the entrance of the park right before we were going to leave. We were sitting on the curb and it was quite a wait (since we were at the end of the route). She stood up, turned to her sister and I and said "Are they coming yet?" We just cried! All the way back to the hotel she chattered about all of the cool things at Disney. She DID have fun! 

We continued the tradition and I've seen her become more and more comfortable in crowds at Disney parks. We even managed a Thanksgiving a couple of years ago!

*Mom's Experience*
Over the last 10 years I've become more and more disabled from an autoimmune arthritis. We don't travel much anymore becuase most places are dirty, uncomfortable, and less accomodating for the disabled. I'm so grateful for Disney properties! They've made a real effort to make things as normal as possible for people who struggle physically. The first aid stations are fantastic! Queue lines are shaded (in most parks), and they've put a lot of thought into making the ride loading/unloading comfortable for both me and my service dog. We'll go once a year until I'm no longer able to travel. 2011 will be our first time to WDW (we normally go to DLR), and I know it'll be a great experience!


----------



## amesyrn

I truly have enjoyed all of these wonderful stories.  Definately need a tissue.

I dont have a good  Disney story yet, but will hopefully come back with one.  I can say that This year has been extremely tough on the entire family.  As our youngest at 6 weeks stopped breathing (we thought she was dead) and since then has had a ton of other medical issues.  She goes in this week for surgery.  Anyway for a while it was hard to do anything other than worry or stress and go to doctor appointments.  Since I started planning our trip it has given us such hope.  Instead of sitting around the table talking about what happens next with Alexa we all talk about what we're going to see, and do.  It's made such a difference with our 6 yr old, whose imaginary friends are the disney princesses.  (by the way did you know they all have holes in their bellies where they get their food too?)  Disney is already working its magic and we havent even left yet.


----------



## cuches

So glad I found this thread! The stories are wonderful and have me crying  

My story: My DD is now 11  and the joy of my life. She was diagnosed with autism at 17 months (very young but she is pretty severe....still non-verbal but communicates with a computer device) We take her to Disney often because it really is an amazing place , not just for the great rides and shows but the CM's are simply awesome with our DD. She used to be VERY afraid of the characters so we used to avoid them until my DH said let's just try and see what happens. I was waiting to find a character with a small line and small crowd (YEAH RIGHT !) All of a sudden we spotted Daisy Duck standing ALL ALONE next to Town Hall at MK. We approached her, me scared that DD would melt down and cry, but Daisy could see right away that DD was special and she was so gentle in her approach. DD actually touched her duck bill and just looked at her with a smile. No running away, no crying just curious and HAPPY. She spent so much time with us and gave us the thumbs up as if to say DD is doing good, as if she knew my fears! Daisy was our highlight that day (even better then seeing Wishes!) She still has some apprehension when approaching the characters but she does it now!!!!  I hope these CM's realize they are making wonderful memories for so many people !!!


----------



## pampam

cuches said:


> So glad I found this thread! The stories are wonderful and have me crying
> 
> My story: My DD is now 11  and the joy of my life. She was diagnosed with autism at 17 months (very young but she is pretty severe....still non-verbal but communicates with a computer device) We take her to Disney often because it really is an amazing place , not just for the great rides and shows but the CM's are simply awesome with our DD. She used to be VERY afraid of the characters so we used to avoid them until my DH said let's just try and see what happens. I was waiting to find a character with a small line and small crowd (YEAH RIGHT !) All of a sudden we spotted Daisy Duck standing ALL ALONE next to Town Hall at MK. We approached her, me scared that DD would melt down and cry, but Daisy could see right away that DD was special and she was so gentle in her approach. DD actually touched her duck bill and just looked at her with a smile. No running away, no crying just curious and HAPPY. She spent so much time with us and gave us the thumbs up as if to say DD is doing good, as if she knew my fears! Daisy was our highlight that day (even better then seeing Wishes!) She still has some apprehension when approaching the characters but she does it now!!!!  I hope these CM's realize they are making wonderful memories for so many people !!!



Ya got me on that one.  I still think we need a 'tears of joy" or "happy tears" smilie.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Hi there,

Since my 72 y.o. mother lives with an undiagnosd Asperger (yes, it was "something" to grow up...), and my daughter lives with 7 diagnosis, including mild ASD, and since I am a therapist, I live close to people with special needs on a daily basis.  Reading these stories makes me smile and help me continue.  I read: "Disney Magic can work".

I put away $200 a month for 5 years to be able to really afford WDW at the Poly for the Monorail and DCL with DD and there is now just a bit over 8 months before our 18 days trip.  I hope the magic will work with DD11 (in 2011) too.

I just wait for my turn to report on this thread!

Poussière de fée,

Clochette Nordique


----------



## Distraction

My Mom is a CM and a few years ago she was working the Grand Opening of the Finding Nemo attraction.  Mom's job was to be the CM handler of a radio celebrity.  Making sure he got where he needed to be and had everything he needed, basically acting as  a personal guide.  At one point, while her DJ was preparing to do an interview with the original voice of Mickey Mouse, who was just the sweetest little man, mom was standing over to the side with Mickey's wife. Mom and Minnie (yes, the voice of Mickey was married to the original voice of Minnie, you may die of cute now) were chatting and Minnie mentioned that my mom looked troubled.  Mom confessed that her daughter (me) had a nightmare that morning, but that she had to come to work and hadn't gotten a chance to comfort her daughter properly.  Minnie lost no time calling her husband over.  "Mickey, call this young woman's daughter and make her feel better!" she said.  Right as mom got her cell phone out and called me, it was time for the interview, but I will never forget how important it was to those wonderful people, some of the original magic makers, that they make a CM's little girl feel better.

We never told them that I was 27 at the time.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Our youngest dd is ASD and has had many wonderful trips to Disneyland. Most trips do bring a new skill and many wonderful memories. I was very anxious about our first trip to DW because of the size difference to Disneyland. On our first night at POFQ our dd was choosing a stuffed animal in the gift shop. After a long deliberation she choose a stuffed Marie. The CM who rang us up spent several minutes talking to dd. She asked her if they should cut off the tags. DD was in agreement to this then the CM asked dd how she thought Marie would feel when she had her tag cut and dd said scared. So the Cm asked dd what she should do and dd answered "cover her eyes."

I am sure the Cm was wondering why this little exchange had me in tears. In just a few minutes this CM had covered emotion and feelings in a fun way. Our dd sustained eye contact and interacted with this CM.

I do not think that the CM knew what she had just done but it was a highlight of our trip.


----------



## snow_white's_mom

I love this thread!!!  My daughter has a really hard time in lines due to adhd so we hadn't rode dumbo because there was no way she could wait that long in line.  The cast member had no no idea of her problem or that she hadn't ridden dumbo before.  But we were getting off of the carousel and he ask if we rode dumbo yet.  When we told him no he took us over to the exit of the ride and we got right on.  It was so amazing because my daughter really wanted to ride it, it really made her day and mine to see her so happy!!!


----------



## KPeveler

A great story from the theme park's board!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2569584


----------



## pampam

KPeveler said:


> A great story from the theme park's board!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2569584



I'm so pleased you posted that link.  I wouldn't want to miss that.


----------



## maroo

*** I am copying this from my TR...***



But this next postis basically the best moment of the whole trip for Baker and his familyand they have had some GREAT moments!

Something I worried about as we were planning was how to get Baker to meet Mickey Mouse.  At the time of this trip, there was no such thing as a FastPass to meet Mickey.  And I really wanted Baker to have some time to spend with Mickey that was sorta privatebut not with a bunch of people having to wait on him.  There was really no way to make that happen

After we finished eating at 50's - we decide it may be a good time to try to find Mickey Mousesince Baker has taken to talking in sentences and such, we figured it would be really cool to give him the biggest reward and let him meet his HERO, Mickey!  

The line for Mickey - regardless of the time of day or the time of year - is pretty much always packed with families

So imagine my shock and amazement to see only two families in the line!  We were SOOOOO excited!

Even this short wait is a little much for Bakerhe really wants to get over there to meet his hero!

His Mom kinda has to hold him back in line.  






We had been talking to the CM's in line - and both of them really were apologizing because they really hate to make severely autistic kids wait - they even tell us that they are working on a system where these kids can wait in an alternate area, which would be really cool!

Anywayit was finally Baker's turn when the character handler announces that it is time for Mickey to go get some water or a snack or something!  Oh no!  Seriously?   What is Baker going to do when he sees Mickey walk out the door?!  EEK!  

But Mickey shakes his head - No No.  And points to Baker.  Doh!  Mickey just told those folks he is staying out here and wants to meet Baker!  

The first part of the meeting, Baker didn't really get into itMakes me wonder what was going through his head.  Mickey really had to work at this











And Baker finally looked at himbut not really for very longand Baker didn't really connect..






We tried the group picture thingwhich never really works very well. 








So Baker got back in his wheelchair






And was ready to move on to something else




But Mickey was not done with Baker!  









Mickey was AMAZING..


Mickey got right in his faceand Mickey went the extra 10 miles to connect with Baker!!  

And the magic just happened!!!  

I will let the pictures tell this story....



























































































It was SOOOOO awesome!  Every bit as cool as it looked!

Mickey was AMAZING!!!!!  The whole thing seemed like it went in slow motionAnd Mickey was supposed to be on break forever ago!

Mickey staying back to meet Baker was so very special to me.  I know the "rules"I am sure Mickey was supposed to go backstage when he was toldbut he saw the BIG pictureand ignored the rulesand created a memory for his family that they will never forget!  And I know I won't forget!  And now many you will remember it, too!



I just want to point out a few things in these pictures..sorry for the repeats


But in this pictureLook at his Dad's facebehind him Just joy and amazement!  So cool!!








Every time I see this picture, it just makes me want to cryI love the look on Baker's facebut I also LOVE the look on Sarah's face!  She is so happy for Baker!









And...I love the lady we don't know in the background of this picture






I sometimes feel bad for the families that have to wait for a character interaction with someone I am witha wish family or autism or severely disabled...that is making that character interaction take longer than most typical families.  And I feel bad for the typical families having to wait But then I catch the background of a picture like this and I realize that some of those people waiting are getting just as much out of watching this amazing encounter unfold as we are!   

And I am reminded that all of us, I guess - at Disney, and in our regular lives - would benefit so much from worrying less about how long we were waiting in lines and focus more on the cool things going on around usIf I could just remember that the next time I get in the slowest line in the whole grocery storeto look around mewhat cool things can I see while I wait.


----------



## pampam

The eye contact, the connection, the kissing, wow.   WOW!!  Thank you soooooo much for sharing this with us.  Baker really made the connection!  I'm sure this is a moment all involved will never forget.


----------



## zaksmom

Awesome! Thanks for sharing your story. And I loved the repeat pictures - didn't have to scroll back to look at them again. thanks again. I also feel like I should rush my son through the line since others are waiting. Usually someone notices and tells me to take my time, they can wait! Thats why we always vacation at DisneyWorld.


----------



## jking6

I just returned from the World earlier this week and I have a story.
I met an amazing boy on this trip. not sure what his name was but we were both staying at All Star Sports. He had a red scooter.
Anyways I was also using a scooter due to recent surgery. I have Melanoma. on the way back to our hotel when we unloaded I usually hopped off and my 19 yr old daughter would drive the scooter off. (she did a better job than me)
Anyways I hopped off and sat on a bench as they unloaded the boy and his scooter 1st. The next thing I knew I flew around the ropes and drove over to me and introduced him self. 
He asked what type cancer to you have? (how did he know) He just found out before his trip he was out of remission, he was the most pleasant person I have ever met. I only found out about my diagnosis 3 months ago and the  encouragement he gave me and the confidence he had was amazing.
My heart goes out to this young boy and if he or his parents are on the boards I want them to know he was my angel. He told me to be strong and he said don't worry you and I have a long life ahead of us. he had so much strengh and as I start what ever the future holds for me I will never forget him and wish him the best. Special thanks to the young boy for giving a 51 yr old woman the courage and strengh to fight. God Bless you...


----------



## PrincessDadx2

There are a LOT more wonderful "Faith, hope, trust & Pixie Dust" stories to be shared


----------



## tinkslite

*My DD was adopted from foster care at age 3 years 10 months.  She was only moderately verbal, frightened of everything, bit her brother on a daily basis, and had been brutally abused for the first nearly 4 years of her life.  The social worker told us that she would have long term "needs" but no one could tell us yet what those needs would be.  
On her 6th birthday, Dad and I decided to forego the usual big birthday party (which seemed to frighten and confuse her, as social settings often did), and send her w/mom(me) to Disneyland for some birthday magic.

Well, she never liked the crowds around the characters so we are big fans of character meals.  Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Resort has long been a family favorite.  I had decided to take DD there for her birthday lunch, as leaving the park for a bit of break works well with her.  Back then (she is 16 now) she was still undiagnosed (though clearly had developmental delays of significant proportions), and her disability (moderate autism spectrum disorder coupled w/ severe PTSD) is "invisible" upon first meeting.  I had brought along a couple of gifts with a Cinderella (her fave princess, then) theme.  The BIG gift was a Cinderella Ball Gown costume that Daddy and I had purchased, before the trip.......

Well, the real (as dd called her) Cinderella was in attendance @ Goofy's Kitchen that evening!  I pulled our waitress aside and explained our DD's background and the occasion we were celebrating.  I handed her the gift bag containing the dress, and wondered if it couldn't "be from Cinderella."  She smiled took the bag, and said she would speak the PRincess about it......

Soon, Cinderella, a couple of large mice (from Cind. movie), the waitress and a couple of other cast members approached us.  They had a small Mickey Mouse cupcake complete w/burning candle and sang to my DD.  Each of the other CMs wished DD a Happy Birthday, and retreated.  Cinderella stayed, signed autograph book, fed DD a bite of cake and then said, 
"I heard that you were going to be visiting us, for your birthday;So, I got you a little gift.  Would you like to open it now, Princess?"  DD was wide eyed, the PRINCESS CINDERELLA was going to give her a gift!!!!!!  She nodded, and tore into the tissue in the bag.  She held up the dress and her smile was ear to ear!  
I was crying so hard I forgot to take any photos at all,and finally said "Oh no!  I forgot to take pictures!"
Well the Princess Cinderella did not skip a beat (she had already spent a lot of time with us).  She asked if she could "borrow" the "little princess" for a few moments of "princess talk" and took Jessi by the hand (amazing since she HATED holdng hands and I often resorted to leashes to keep hold of her in a crowd), left the table, whispering to our waitress on her way out the door, and into a "backstage" area so I was left in the dining room waiting for them to return.  
The waitress brought me a disposable camera and asked me to watch the CM door they had disappeared behind, as I would want to take photos of their imminent re entry!  WOW!
When they came into the room, hand in hand, they were holding out the skirts of the identical gowns and alternately practicing the Princess Wave!  My little girl had recieved Princess Instruction from the best!!!!!!  
I did get that photo, and it is included below.
We have had many other magical moments over the years with our 2 special needs kidlets (2 out of 3 my families statistics are sketchy).... But this one is one of the best.  Thank you so much to that Princess, wherever you are, you made magic for my little one.
BTW her birthday was in June and that gown was her Halloween costume that year, she loved it until it looked more like the original Cinderella rags!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tinkslite

A lot of times, when my sis is having a rough day, we have to leave the park for a rest or whatever.....A few times a CM heard us discussing this, "Mom, we've got FastPasses for 1/2 hour from now!!"
When they heard this they would come over and sometimes give us a fastpass for another ride, later!  Or a place for sis & mom to rest while we rode, or something else.  It has happened 3 or 4 times......It made me feel like MY vacation was important, too!
and whenever she got "special attention" from the characters (princesses) my brother and i did, too.  They signed our books and asked us about our favorite rides.  
Disney knows that all of us are on vacation 
(dictated from my ds 15)


----------



## tracibulkley

My parent's took us to DL as a Christmas present almost 2 years ago, but we went in June so it was warm... DD was almost 4 and DS was almost 1. I didn't think he'd really 'get' Disney, but I knew that DD would be in heaven. She was. It was so Magical for her. But the big surprise was how much DS LOVED the characters. He could not get enough of them. We literally could not walk past a character without stopping for DS. He would giggle and wave and screech. It was so precious. He was just 6 months post-op from his last OHS and at the time was pretty delayed verbally and physically, but there were no visible signs that he was sick. I will not forget how much that trip meant to either of them. He loves to read our book about our trip and brings it to me regularly. 

There were so many magic moments, but one that really stands out to me was at a Pooh and friends meet and greet. DD and DH were off riding a ride an I was with DS by the Pooh ride. We met Pooh and Tiger. While standing in line a CM approached me and asked about the baby. I told her how much he had loved these characters and how surprised I was. She asked if we could wait for a minute after seeing Tiger and Pooh. I of course said that would be great.   After we took a picture we stood to the side and they went in for their break. A few minutes later Tiger, Pooh, and Eyore (who we had not met yet) came back. The CM asked me to follow her to meet them all. There was a line so I said that we could skip Tiger and Pooh since we had just seen them, but she told me that they had some 'special water' and they forgot who they'd already met so they would want to meet us again. I thought it was so sweet! DS of course loved meeting them again, and I loved that she did that for him just because. She had no idea when she asked us that even had special needs. 

We are headed to WDW soon for a Wish trip. I can't wait for more of that special Disney magic.


----------



## Janny

Glad to be joining in once again to the Disney Boards!!  Have missed them!!!
My husband and I  are going to be staying at the Polynesian(first time) with 19 y.o.son, 14 y.o. daughter and 10 y.o  daughter who is wheelchair bound and in an open eyed coma after contracting encephalitis from a bug bite at age 2.  This is our first family vacation in 8 years with us all together.  We usually just do 2 nights without our 10 year old down to the N.J. shore.  
The doctor suggested train versus flying.  We are arriving to Kissimee.  Does anyone have any suggestions on who could take us from the train station to the Poly?  The Disney shuttle   or Magic Express just picks up at the airport.  Looking forward to the "Wonderful World of Disney" once again!!!
Thanks in advance of any special tips anyone might offer!!


----------



## Justin Jett

Janny said:


> Glad to be joining in once again to the Disney Boards!!  Have missed them!!!
> My husband and I  are going to be staying at the Polynesian(first time) with 19 y.o.son, 14 y.o. daughter and 10 y.o  daughter who is wheelchair bound and in an open eyed coma after contracting encephalitis from a bug bite at age 2.  This is our first family vacation in 8 years with us all together.  We usually just do 2 nights without our 10 year old down to the N.J. shore.
> The doctor suggested train versus flying.  We are arriving to Kissimee.  Does anyone have any suggestions on who could take us from the train station to the Poly?  The Disney shuttle   or Magic Express just picks up at the airport.  Looking forward to the "Wonderful World of Disney" once again!!!
> Thanks in advance of any special tips anyone might offer!!



http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/12/03/amtrak-and-mears-transportation-to-disney/


----------



## mdfalls

This whole thread made with cry with joy.  I read tons of the posts outloud to my husband and cried like a baby.  I am so looking forward to our time with our son and the rest of our family on his Make A Wish trip in a few weeks. Sometimes life can be so hard.  And then other times just more than make up for it.


----------



## mdfalls

sorry, it made me post a second time to subscribe to the thread!


----------



## SueM in MN

mdfalls said:


> sorry, it made me post a second time to subscribe to the thread!


Thats OK - its nice to see this one popped back up to the top again.
I had forgotten some of the really great stories on it!

Not sure what happened with the subscribing - you should not have to post at all to subscribe. There is a pull down menu of thread options on the top of the first post of a page of a thread. One of the options is subscribing. It should work easily (I have subscribed to some by mistake when I was trying to do something else).


----------



## mdfalls

ahh in that case it was user error.  I was on the last page, after I typed my response, trying to figure out how to subscribe!  (haha.)  I've been a lurker for a while but never actually created an account until recently, so I've never tried to subscribe to anything before.  I'm currently trying to figure out how to set my Signature to my thread about my son's wish trip but apparently I am NOT very good at this because I can't seem to get it right!  Sigh...  But anyway, not to get off topic...This thread is amazing, and I haven't even managed to read all of them yet.  It just makes my heart swell.


----------



## KPeveler

Wow, almost a year to the day since the last post.

With all the recent negativity, I felt like it was time to bring this thread back.

This thread is for magical, happy, memorable experiences you had in Disney.  It can feature a person with a disability or their party, but that is not mandatory.

There is so much negativity associated with disability and illness in the world, I wanted a thread with positive stories that feature disability.  It is not always a bad thing - and sometimes there can even be magic.  

Let's see if we can add to this thread!


----------



## 999miles

I posted on the typical board, but I think you guys will understand.  Our new daughter spent 5 months in the nicu.  We adopted her when she was 2.5 months into her stay.  She's a 24 week micro preemie.  She had some severe brain bleeds when she was born and developed hydrocephalus.  She also had breathing complications and spent far to long on a ventilator.  She now has a g tube, shunt, and will likely be diagnosed with cerabal palsy.  

While she was in the nicu I would sing "a dream is a wish" to her and dream of the day she would be healthy enough to take to Disney world.  We are going the day after her first birthday and have adr's at CRT for lunch.  I bought her a Cinderella dress and am so excited to show her life outside the nicu.


----------



## stephy1225

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> -One day I was helping Mickey at the Oasis in Animal Kingdom (front of the park) when a young boy with a GKTW Button and a walker came up. He left his walker with his mom and struggled to walk up to Mickey. The mom began crying. Mickey was a bit perplexed but interacted with the boy and both had a great time. When we got backstage, I asked the attendant what was going on (she had been talking to the mother.) According to the mom, the little boy had MD. He was told by his doctor that when he returned from his trip he would have to start using a wheelchair- permanently. His wish was to walk up to Mickey Mouse unaided. Those were probably the last steps that little boy ever took. That is perhaps one of my fondest memories of my time in entertainment.



This touched my heart so much!  I sit here reading these stories (and trying to hold back tears), but this hit home. I have MD and I know how hard it must have been for his mother to watch his last steps.  These stories make me love Disney that much more!


----------



## DopeyDad68

A favorite among several memories was from 2006 when Dopey dropped out of the Stars in Motor Cars Parade to spend a few moments communing with my DS. Hope they have parades in HS again someday.


----------



## Disnj81

* My last disney trip was 2 years ago. (it was a very long time in the making to get back. So I was very excited) It was a christmas family reunion. So to go to mickeys very merry christmas party was one of my dreams come true. Weil I have to use a wheelchair to get around the parks. Wow is all I can say. For four days I was princess Lauren.  **The cast members talked to me like I was important. (one of the things that get me upset is when people talk like I'm not there) They helped me on and off rides. Made sure I was safe. I had a blast that week. For one week I was a child again wth no pain or problems. I can't wait to get the chance to go back. I was a disney fan before but I'm even more now.*
​


----------



## 50surgeries2012

I have Apert Syndrome. It's highly visible to everyone because my face is different, and my hands are different too. Every trip to Disney World has been magical. Since 1999. I've had to use a wheelchair because of hip pain, and back pain. Today I still use a wheelchair because of back pain from my scoliosis. Especially for long distances. I use a power chair for independent mobility. Anyway, my most magical trip to Disney was in 2011. I've been to Disney countless times as my mom goes to Orlando in January every year for a veterinary conference. I guess you can say I'm a Disney veteran.

When I went in 2011 with my partner Dan Haugen, and our friends. The most magical moment was at the Nemo show. They had the four of us go backstage to meet the cast from the show after the show was over. It was fun. My best friend, and I were using our power chairs. So, we got to sit in the wheelchair section. But, getting to interact with the cast members who played all of the characters in the Nemo movie was a moment I've never forgotten to this day. Sometimes when Dan, and I are with our friends. That moment gets brought up sometimes in conversations.

We're talking about our upcoming Disney trip now that we'll be doing this year. We'll be there for the Halloween party, and I'm excited because I've always wanted to see it, and the Boo-To-You parade ever since I first saw the parade on YouTube. We're also going to celebrate my birthday there too.


----------

